#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات > تحت دائرة الضوء >  استاذ سيد جعيتم علي كرسي التعارف

## أم أحمد

*[frame="1 80"]



موعدنا اليوم ولقاء مميز مع شخصية محببة من الجميع
 لقاءنا اليوم مع استاذ سيد جعيتم علي كرسي التعارف
صاحب قلم وفكر مميز دائما
صاحب رأي سديد في الكثير من المواضيع
صاحب افكار مميزة دائما 
انسان قريب  من قلوبنا جميعا
لاسلوبه الجميل في التعامل مع الجميع
اهلا بحضرتك يا استاذ سيد علي كرسي التعارف
وان شاء الله يكون الكرسي مريح
واتمني الا يزيد عدد الاسئلة من كل عضو عن 5 اسئلة
واتركك الان مع الاعضاء
فهم متشوقون جداا للتعرف علي حضرتك من قرب
لك خالص تحياتي وتقديري


[/frame]*

----------


## أم أحمد

اهلا بحضرتك يا استاذ سيد علي كرسي التعارف
اتمني ان تقضي وقت ممتع معنا
وتسمحلي ابدأ مع حضرتك ببعض الاسئلة  الخفيفة

من هو سيد جعيتم؟
 من اقرب انسان الي قلبك؟
يا تري ما هي احلام حضرتك اللي حققتها؟ وايه هو الحلم الشخصي اللي لسه ما اتحققش؟
هل لك حكمة معينة تؤمن بها؟
ايه رأيك في منتدي ابناء مصر في هذه الايام؟
كلمة توجهها الي كل عضو مشارك في ابناء مصر

معلشي طولت علي حضرتك يا استاذ سيد
وان شاء الله هتابع الموضوع
لك خالص تحياتي وتقديري
 :f:  :f:

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

الأخت الفاضلة .. أم أحمد 




ابدعتِ بصياغة المضمون

واتقنتِ للمقدمة اختيــاراً

لضيفنا الكريم أ. ســــيد

اصغتِ الكلمـــات بعفوية

حقاً ..... سلمــت يداكِ 

وجاري إنارة الأضواء

لي عودة ... قريباً




إن أغمضت عيني ولم يتبقى لي من عمري على وجه الأرض الخالية سوى عينيك

فلا يعتبرني أحد فقدت بصري ..... ولكني فقد النور الذي أبصر من خلاله للحياة

م
 تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## boukybouky

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
ازيك حضرتك يا ا/ سيد و يا رب تكون بخير
ارحب بك علي كرسي التعارف و بجد فرصة جميلة نتعرف من خلالها علي حضرتك

* ما هو المبدأ الذي تعتز به و تعمل به دوماً؟ و هل اوقعك هذا المبدأ في مشكلة في اي وقت مضي؟
* كيف بدأ حبك للتاريخ؟؟
* كتابك المفضل الذي دوماً تحب إعادة قراءته؟؟

لن أثقل عليك و لي عودة ان شاء الله

في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## om elbanat

[frame="1 80"]السلام عليكم
تواجدك استاذى الفاضل سيد على كرسى التعارف زاده قيمه وزاد كل من جلس من قبلك فرحه ان يكون جلس على نفس الكرسى الذى تجلس عليه 
حضرتك من الشخصيات المحترمه جدا جدا ويعلم الله كم اكن لحضرتك كل تقدير واحترام واشعر كلما دخلت لقراءه موضوع لحضرتك ان عقلى ازداد نوراً ووسع فهمى وادراكى لحقائق لم اكن اعلمها من قبل 
ان شاء الرحمن سوف اتابع مشاركات الاعضاء ورد حضرتك عليهم 
ولى سؤالين :
استاذ سيد هل انت من الاشخاص الذين  يتمسكون بالامل ام لا ؟
كلما مر بنا العمر اختلفت مفاهيمنا ونظرتنا لاشياء عن ذى بدء هل تشعر بهذا حدثنا عن اى موقف او حدث مر بك وقارنت بين الماضى والحاضر  ؟
تقبل تحياتى استاذى الفاضل [/frame]

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*أ.سيد جعيتم تحت الأضواء* 
 
مقدمة ..،
لقد أبحر وحده في عيون الناس والأفكار والمدن تائهاً في صحارى الحياة ..، فهو محب للتاريخ وناقد قدير هنا ويعد من الرواد في منتدى أبناء مصر ، اهتم بالأدب والفلسفة والسياسة ..، وقد عرف منذ تواجده الكريم معنا بشغفه بالقراءة والبحث حتى أصبح كاتبا ومفكرا كبيرا بالمنتدى وعازفا على أوتار القلوب المصرية .

وهب لقراءة التاريح كل حياته فقد كان يؤمن بأن قول التاريخ جدير وحده بأن يستنفد حياة بشرية توهب له وتنذر من أجله ، هو الأستاذ القدير ( سيد جعيتم  ) .. 

وأخيراً حين يصبح المفكر تجسيدًا لفكرته.. فقد ترى بصيصًا من النور... ولكن هذا لا يتيسر إلا في مناخ الحرية.. والحرية لا توهب.. ولكنها تؤخذ قسرًا ". وهكذا كان معنا الأستاذ /  سيد جعيتم مهموماً بالأوضاع العربية على الساحة الإقليمية والدولية ... فكل الشكر والتقدير لتواجده الكريم معنا بمنتدى أبناء مصر ..
إهــداء خاص جــداً 



الضوء الأول 

( التواصل مع الآخرين ) 
من أكثر من يفهم أ. سيد في هذه الحياة 
وهل تجد ذاتك مع نفسك أم مع الآخرين

الضوء الثاني  

( الهزيمة والاستسلام )
يقول شكسبير 
(المهزوم إذا ابتسم , أفقد المنتصر لذة الفوز )
عندما تهزمك الأحلام والأيام .. هل تبتسم لها ؟؟
أم أنك تستسلم للهزيمة وحالة اليأس والإحباط ؟

الضوء الثالث  

( إحباط )
قال معن بن أوس المزني 
فيا عجبا لمن ربيت طفلا ألقمه بأطراف البنـــــان
أعلمه الرماية كل يــــــوم فلما اشتد ساعــده رماني 
وكم علمته نظم القوافــــي فلما قال قافية هجانــــي

ماذا تفعل عندما يجحد عطائك الآخرون
بعد ما كنت لهم يوماً  أباً وأخاً وصديقاً 


الضوء الرابع  

( الضمير ) 
(الضمير لا يمنع المرء من ارتكاب الخطأ ..،
إنه فقط يمنعه من الإستمتاع به وهو يرتكبه)
فهل هذه المقوله صحيحة من وجهة نظرك ؟


الضوء الخامس  

( المرأة والرجل والحياة) 
يقول شكسبير
" لا تريد الرأة من الحياة سوى رجل ، فإن أتاها طلبت منه كل شيء "
فهل برأيك 
فهم شكسبير المرأة ؟ وهل عرف ماذا تريد
فإذا لم تحتج المرأة في حياتها سوى رجل
فما الذي قد يحتاجه الرجل في حياته ؟؟؟


الضوء السادس  

( جامعة الدول العربية )

( السوق العربية المشتركة )
( إجتماعات وزراء خارجية العرب )

هل لديك أمل بأن يكون لنا نحن العرب وطناً يجمعنــــا
بلا حدود جغرافية .. ولا جواز سفر أو تأشيرة دخول ..!

الضوء السابع  

( تيارات الحياة ) 
أحيانا  ... تكون تيارات الحياة قوية بحيث تسحبنا معها
من غير رضا منا وعلى غير الدرب الذي اخترناه لأنفسنا
فبعد رحلة طويل لك مع الحياة أ.سيد هل حدث معك ذلك ؟


الضوء الثامن  

( مدرسة الحياة ) 
ماهو أقسى درس علمتك إياه الحياة .......؟
ومالشئ الذي تعتقد أن حياتك بدونة ناقصة ؟


الضوء التاسع  

( الأعراف والتقاليد ودور المرأة المسلمة ) 

لقد شجع الإسلام أن يكون للمرأة دوراً تنموياً ضمن أطر شرعية واضحة ، إلا أنه ومع مرور الزمن نجد أن هذا الدور قد تضاءل وأصبح أقل وضوحاً .. وتضاءل دور المرأة المسلمة في التنمية نتيجة لبعض الأعراف أو التقاليد المجتمعيه . والسؤال الذي يطرح نفسه الآن هل  نحن بحاجة إلى دور للمرأة الآن في ظل العولمة وتفشي الفساد والفجور ..! 

الضوء العاشر 

( حياة بلا مشاكل )

لكي نحيا حياة سليمة لابد من الاستغلال الأفضل واكتشاف الذات الكامنه بدواخلنا .. فقد يكون الإنسان متقناً للكتابة مثلاً أو ملماً بمعرفه الكمبيوتر أو لأي مهنة من المهن الجديدة دون أن يعلم .. وعندما ينمي قدراته فيها يجد ذاته ويكتشفها من جديد . إلى أي مدى تؤيد صحه هذه الرؤية السابقة ..! 

الضوء الحادي عشر  

( الحياة والأهداف ) 

إن الحياة خلقت لبعد استراتيجي في النهاية .. فالصلاة لها دور مهم ولها بعد استراتيجي من السكينة وراحة البال ، وهكذا الحياة هدف ومن لا هدف له لا حياة له . ترى ما هي أهم الأهداف التي تراها سبيل للإنسان لكي يعبر بها بسفينة الحياة بأمان..! 

الضوء الثاني عشر  

( الوقت ) 

لابد للإنسان أن يستغل الوقت فيما يفيده في حياته وبعد مماته .. فالجنة لا ندخلها إلا بالعمل الصالح ، والعمل السيء يدخلنا النار .. وكلما تغيرت حياتنا إلى الأفضل وإلى فعل الخير الذي يعود علينا بالفائدة .. كلما تغيرت حياتنا إلى الأحسن ،  سواء في التعليم أو العمل أو في أي مجال نعمل فيه . كيف تقضي وقت فراغك .. وبماذا تنصح الشباب بهذا الشأن ..! 

الضوء الثالث عشر  

( القراءة ) 

إن الإنسان بداخله قوة لا يكتشفها إلا بالبحث عنها وتنميتها ، فعلى سبيل المثال نذكر حارس العمارة الإنجليزي ( ترين روبنز ) والذي استطاع باستغلال الوقت في القراءة الجيده ، أصبح مدرباً على قدر كبير وبات من الأثرياء ولديه طائرة خاصة ، حتى أنه حمل لقب مدرب خاص في الثقافه والقراءة وكانت الاستشارة لديه في الساعه الواحده فقط بعشرة آلاف دولار  . فلماذا في مجتمعاتنا العربيه بدأت الثقافه والوعي الثقافي في الاضمحلال والسقوط إلى الهاوية ..! 

الضوء الرابع عشر  

( أيها العـقــلاء..!! كفـــوا عن هذا ) 

لماذا كلما اجتهد أحد من الدعاة الإسلاميون الجدد المعاصرين بخلاف ما يراه العلماء .. خطأوه ، فنبذوه ، وحكمو عليه بالضلالة...؟ ماذا أبقو للناس؟.. وماذا أبقو لأنفسهم .. إنهم إذا صنعو ذلك فلن يجدوا حين يخطئون - ولا يسلمون من الخطأ - من يعذرهم ..، أو يقبل عثرتهم ..، أو يتقبل اجتهادهم ..، إن كانو مجتهدين... فلماذا لا يبقوا على أنفسهم وعلى إخوانهم.. فإن العذر إذا مُحي بزغ الشر بقرنه .. وإذا كان الله تعالى عذر عباده إذا أخطؤوا ، أو اجتهدوا ، فما بالهم يجحرون واسعا.... 

الضوء الخامس عشر  

( أصبتَ وأخطأتُ كم هي ثقيلة على النفس ) 

لعل من أشد ما نحتاجه اليوم في التعامل مع بعضنا بعضًا ... هو الإدارك  المتكامل لما عند الآخرين من حسنات وميزات ..، ولما يعانونه من مشكلات ..، ولما يعيشون فيه من ظروف مختلفة .  والمنصف هو الذي يدرك حقيقة أحوال البشر إدراكاً مناسباً ..، لأن أحوال البشر وأفكارهم وأمزجتهم على درجة عالية جداً من التعقيد والتنوع ، فالمنصف هو الذي يدرك هذه الحقيقة ، ثم يملك القدرة على التعامل معها كما ينبغي. فلماذا في رأيك لازال البعض يتمسك بالتعالي وعدم الاعتراف بالخطأ عندما لا يستوعب الآخرين ولا يفهمهم....؟ 

همســة عتـــاب 

لديك الآن أستاذي الفاضل مساحة بيضاء 
لكي تكتب فيها شيئاً للعــبد الفقير إلى الله
أيمن خطاب

محطة الوداع 
وفي النهاية أستاذي الفاضل ... لعل للكلمة أكثر من خصوصية فهي أداة التعبير الأكثر التصاقاً بمنحنيات الروح وما تجيش به من تطلعات  ... بالإضافة إلى مسارات صياغتها التي لا يميزها إلا أصحاب الأحاسيس المرهفة ...  ومن هنا لا تسعني كلمة وداع لمتصفحك .. ولا تحتويني كلمة ثناء لك .. ولا يشفى قلمي ما سينثره من بعثرة كلمات مقارنة بكلماتك وتقييمك لي .. 

فشكراً لتواجدك هنا بالمنتدى ... شكراً لأنك في حياتي .. شكراً لأنك اختصيتني بسعادة الفردوس .. ووهبتني العالم دون العالمين .. شكراً لأيام الحب معك بالمنتدى تحت أقواس الغمام وأخطاء قلبي الحزين .. وكل ساعات الحب واليقين .. شكراً لعينيك المسافرتين في بحر الحياة .. وحدهما الى جزر البنفسج والحنين ... شكراً لعينيك شاغلة قلبي والدنيا .. شكراً للحظات التهور والتحدي واقتطاف المحال فيك والمستحيل .. لأنها أهدتني أجمل كلماتك لي .. شكراً على أشهر حبك كلها .. بصيفها وشتائها وغيمها وصحوها ... شكراً على زمن بكائي الذي ولى .. ومواسم السهر الطويل ... شكراً فكلماتك هي هوائي ومائي .. بها أحيا وفيها سيكون مماتي والرحيل .
شكــــرا لأنك وهبتني ولو للحظات

قـلـبـــــك
وصـبرك
و حلمـك
وحرفــك 
وصوتك
وعطفك 
وحنانك
وعذابك
وحزنك
وحـبـك





بهذا الصباح .. دمعي يشق جرحي فيوقظ الجــراح
يذكرني كيف عشت حياة خالية من الحب والأفراح
حتى أصبـحت كعـصـفـور صغـير مكـسـور الجـناح
لا مــنــه طـــــار عـالــيـاً .. أو مـــات فـاســتراح
م
 تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## سيد جعيتم

السيدة الفاضلة / أم احمد
بارك الله فيكِ وبارك لك . بحثت لأجد كلمات استطيع بها الرد على تقديمك الجميل لى فلم أجد ما يوفيك حقك . الحمد لله أحبكم جميعاً فى الله  . وبعدين أنا مبسوط فعلاً من طراز الكرسى الذى سأجلس عليه فهو مريح . واتمنى أن تكون فترة جلوسى على الكرسى مقبولة . اشكرك . ودمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

السيدة الفاضلة / أم احمد
مرحباً بالبداية فهى كما تمنيت بسيطة تجعلنى أجاوب بعفوية وبدون تكلف 





> من هو سيد جعيتم؟


اسمى كاملاً سيد إبراهيم السيد جعيتم
مصرى وأعتز بمصريتى مسلم والحمد لله وأحب جميع المصريين من اتباع جميع الأديان السماوية  وتربطنى بهم صداقات جميلة مستمرة .
من مواليد حى العباسية بالقاهرة وتعودجذور أسرتى إلى قرية ميت غزال بمحافظة الغربيه . 
ضابط سابق بالقوات المسلحة وعضو جمعية المحاربين القدماء وضحايا الحرب . 
اعمل حالياً بأحدى المؤسسات الوطنية كمدير للتخطيط .
متزوج والحمد لله لى ثلاثة ابناء ( احمد أو الصاعق بالمنتدى - إيناس أو أم جنة بالمنتدى - إبراهيم أو المفكر بالمنتدى ) ولى والحمد لله ثلاثة من الأحفاد نور وسيف وجنة وإبراهيم لم يتزوج بعد .
أهلاوى بدون تعصب ومارست رياضة كرة القدم والملاكمة وأحب الكرةالطائرة والمصارعة الحرة وأى فريق مصرى يلعب مع فريق أجنبى اشجعه ومنتخب مصر فى أى رياضة فوق الجميع .
لا أحب التعصب فى أى شىء إلا فيما يختص بوطنى .




> من اقرب انسان الي قلبك؟


زوجتى ورفيقة عمرى .




> يا تري ما هي احلام حضرتك اللي حققتها؟ وايه هو الحلم الشخصي اللي لسه ما اتحققش؟


الأحلام التى حققتها كثيرة والحمد لله . وأولها ترابط أسرتى وحبهم لبعضهم ونجاحهم فى الحياة . وحجى لبيت الله الحرام . ووجود أصدقاء أوفياء من جميع الأعمار السنية . ومن أحلى ما حققته نظرة الحب فى عيون احفادى فأنا أحب الأطفال جداً .
أما احلامى التى لم تتحقق وأتمنى تحقيقها 
فك أسر المسجد الأقصى وزيارته والصلاة فيه - بسط السيادة المصرية على جميع أراضينا بدون أن يفرض علينا أحد أى شروط - الوحدة بين المذاهب الإسلامية  كلها فى مذهب واحد هو الإسلام - الوحدة الوطنية لجميع المصريين بس تكون بجد وبعيداً عن الشعارات الجوفاء وعن حب - أن أرى وطنى يتقدم الصفوف وتنتهى متعابنا نحن المصريين اليومية - الوحدة بين الشعوب العربية 




> هل لك حكمة معينة تؤمن بها؟


دائماً أوؤمن بأن الغالبية العظمى من الناس كويسيين وأن السيئين  قلة ولكن صوتهم عالى لذا نحسبهم أكثرية لذا أقول قدمالخير أولاً وحتماً ستجنيه خيراً وفيراً.




> ايه رأيك في منتدي ابناء مصر في هذه الايام؟


أرى أن المنتدى يسترد عافيته بأنضمام أعضاء جدد من أصحاب الفكر المتميز .ويسعدنى أنضمام أعضاء من الدول العربية من جميع الأديان والمذاهب .




> كلمة توجهها الي كل عضو مشارك في ابناء مصر


اقول أن منتدانا اسمه منتدى أبناء مصر ويجب أن يكون كل ما يكتب فيه لائق بأسم مصر وأن نراعى أنتمائاتنا العربية والدينية فيما نكتبه وأن تكون حواراتنا متحضرة بعيدة عن التعصب أو أى كلمات جارحة

اشكرك سيدتى الفاضلة ودمت بخير
 :f:  :f: 
[/COLOR][/FONT][/SIZE][/CENTER][/QUOTE][/QUOTE]

----------


## سيد جعيتم

ابنى الفاضل / ايمن خطاب
كلماتك جميلة يا أيمن اشكرك عليها وفى إنتظار اسئلتك فقد خبرتها فى اسئلتك لروادالكرسى السابقين . ربنا يستر . دمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

ابنتى العزيزة / بوكى بوكى

وعليكم السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته




> ازيك حضرتك يا ا/ سيد و يا رب تكون بخير


الحمد لله يا ريهام بخير ونحمد الله على كل شىء .






> * ما هو المبدأ الذي تعتز به و تعمل به دوماً؟ و هل اوقعك هذا المبدأ في مشكلة في اي وقت مضي؟


حقيقى يا بوكى أوؤمن بمبدأ حب لأخيك كما تحب لنفسك .
وكم وقعت فى مشاكل بسبب هذا المبدأ فأحياناً يكون تحركى لصالح إنسان معين غير واضح فى بدايته فيكون رد فعله شديد وبعد إتضاح الحقيقة دائماً تعود المياه لمجاريها ومعظم هذه المشاكل كانت اثناء خدمتى العسكرية . وكمثال بدون تحديد قد تضطرك الظروف لتعنيف إنسان حتى تنجيه من جزاء شديد يوذيه فيكون له موقف حتى تظهر له الحقيقة . 




> * كيف بدأ حبك للتاريخ؟؟


كانت بداية حبى للتاريخ بأحمس فقد أنبهرت به  وكنت فى العام الدراسى الأبتدئى الرابع وكان الفضل فى تقديم أحمس لنا كشخصية وطنية وصلت لحد الأسطوره هو أستاذ التاريخ وكان اسمه رمزى . ثم وجدتنى أحب التاريخ الفرعونى كاملاً .
وأنبهرت بالتاريخ الإسلامى وبصلاح الدين الأيوبى . 

* كتابك المفضل الذي دوماً تحب إعادة قراءته؟؟
كتابى المفضل هو القرآن الكريم فهو كتاب جامع ويحوى جميع ما أتمناه . ولكنى أحب كتاب فن الأدب لتوفيق الحكيم وأعيدقرأته كلما سنحت لى الظروف . كما أحب كتاب النيل حياة نهر لإميل لودفيغ ولا أمل من موسوعة سليم حسن عن مصر القديمة وهى 18 جزء .

اشكرك ياريهام العزيزة وفى أنتظار عودتك . دمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأخت العزيزة / أم البنات
مرحباً بكِ اختى المؤمنة . فى أنتظار اسئلتك . دمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأبن الفاضل / ايمن خطاب
اشكرك على ثقتك ومقدمتك الهائلة والتصميم الخاص بى وسأبداء بالإجابة عن الضوء الأول  وكان عن 




> ( التواصل مع الآخرين ) 
> من أكثر من يفهم أ. سيد في هذه الحياة 
> وهل تجد ذاتك مع نفسك أم مع الآخرين


اكثر من يفهمنى فى الحياة بالترتيب هم زوجتى وأولادى وأصدقائى الذين لا أجد نفسى إلا بينهم

التواصل مع الآخرين يكتسب أهمية قصوى فى العلاقات الأنسانية و يحتاج لشطاره وفن وعقل وعاطفة منضبطه وفهم لمفاتيح الأخريين قد أفتقدهم فى كثير من الأحيان وكثيراً ما تمنيت أن أكون مثل صديق لى يجيد إذابة الفروق والمسافات بينه وبين الآخرين بسرعة . بينما اقترب  أنا من الآخريين ببطء ولكن مع عدم الأصطناع لذلك العلاقة تستمر بعد ذلك بسبب آنتقاء الأفضل . هذا عن الأصدقاء . أما التواصل مع الجميع بصفة عامة فهذا يجب أن يتم عن إيمان .فكل منا يحتاج التواصل مع الأخريين مع أغفال أى حواجز أو فروق طبقية أو تعليمية أو عمرية فالتواصل يمنحنا الثقة بالنفس ويجعل من مواجهة المواقف الصعبة أمراً يسير  .
عموماً ما ينجح التواصل مع الأخريين هو الثقة بالنفس والإيمان العميق والحمد لله أحسب أنى أتمتع بهم ويمكن سر نجاحى فى أستمرار التواصل الأصدقاء والجيران هو تمسكى بالحدود المفروضة مع المودة والرغبة فى أن يكون التواصل والحوار حقيقياً .
ولنجاح التواصل يجب أن نجيد فن الأنصات للآخرين فهذا حقهم علينا وأن نعطيهم الفرصة للتحدث عن أنفسهم ومشاعرهم وأفكارهم وعدم جرهم لحديث يسبب لهم الاحراج وأن نكون لدينا مهارة المرونة فى الحديث . ثم ثقافة الأعتذار عند الخطأ أوؤمن تماماً بها ولا أجد أى غضاضة فى أن يكون أعتذارى لصغار السن فهذا يكسر الجمود الذى تفرضه حالة عدم التواصل.
أوؤمن تماماً أن ما يفسد التواصل هو الأختلاف الغير مفيد فى وجهات النظر  ومحاولة فرض فكر طرف على أخر وهذا ما أتمنى أن يكون أولادى بالمنتدى على دراية به ومن أكثر ما يؤلمنى فى المنتدى  إنزلاق البعض فى صراعات على أفكار غير جوهرية أو مؤثرة ولا تتعدى أى مسافة بعيداً عن قلم صاحبها . وخطورة الأمر  أن أنصب نفسى حكيماً أفرض فكرى ووجهة نظرى  وجمودى الفكرى على الآخريين متعللاً بكبر سنى وأبداء فى تقديم النصائح المحفوظة والمعدة مسبقاً متمسكاً فى غير حق فى أنى صاحب حق فهنا لا يكون التواصل ابداً  وسأكون كمن يقيم الآخريين دائماً وأنا فى حاجة ماسة لمن يقيمنى فلا يوجد أحد بعينه يمتلك وحده الحقيقة كاملة ولا يوجد قائد للناس يملك حق الأستمرار .
ذاتى أجدها مع الآخرين وبينهم .

لى عودة مع باقى الأضواء . دمت بخير وصحة

----------


## سوما

الأستاذ الفاضل\ سيد..
بجد سعيدة جدااااا بجلوس حضرتك على الكرسى.. لنتعرف على شخصية جديرة بكل الأحترام والتقدير.. 
وبجد انا بكون فى قمة السعادة لما بلاقى شخصيات يغلب عليها الثقافة والغيرة المطلوبة على الدين والوطن والأحترام وتبادل الأراء والمناقشة بصدر رحب .....مثل حضرتك متواجدة معنا والجميع يرغبون فى معرفتها والتعرف عليها.. 
وسعيدة جدا بل وفخورة انى اكون عضوة فى منتدى أعضاؤه كمثل شخصك الكريم وايضا ابناؤك الأعضاء فى المنتدى.. فشرف لى أن يقرن اسم وسام -سوما- فى اى موضوع لحضرتك وكل الشرف ايضا لما أجد أن حضرتك قد قمت بكتابة أى رد لى على اى موضوع اكتبه او انقله.. بجد بكون فى منتهى السعادة..:: :f: 
والله عزوجل وحده يعلم انى ليست مجاملة لك.. ولكنى بجد أعتز بحضرنك جداااااااا وأستمتع بموضوعاتك جدا.. وبستفاد ايضا منها الكثير..
فأسمح لى سيدى الفاضل بمتابعة روردك حتى أتعرف على حضرتك بعمق أكثر.. ولا أستطيع أن أوجه لك أسئلة فيكيفنى أن أتواجد وأرحب بك فى هذه الأستضافة البسيطة مع أخواتى وأخوانى الأعضاء.. :f: 
وأحييك سيدى الفاضل على غيرتك الجميلة على الدين الأسلامى ..وعلى أبطال حرب أكتوبر والشهداء منهم- رحمهم الله-وايضا غيرتك على سمعة المرأة المصرية.. :f2: 
بارك الله فيك.. وجزاك كل الخير.. دمت بخير ويعطيك الصحة والعافية بأذن الله تعالى.. :f:

----------


## نشــــوى

السلام عليكم 
والدي الكريم أ/ سيد جعيتم 
حقيقي حضرتك من ضمن الناس اللى اعتز ان انا عرفتهم  هنا فى المنتدى 
ولما قابلت حضرتك في الميتنج الاخير ازداد اعجابي بحضرتك .. وبروح الاب اللى بتعامل بيها 
كل شباب وبنات المنتدى .. والحكمة المتناهية والاحترام اللى موجود في كل موضوعاتك وردودك
بجد خالص تقديري واحترامي لحضرتك ..


انا عندي بس  3 اسئلة بسيطة خاااااالص ..

1-لما كنت حضرتك في آخر سنة فى الكلية .. ايه كانت اكتر فكرة مسيطرة عليك في السنة دي؟؟ هل هى انك هتسيب حياة الجامعة ولا مستقبلك الوظيفي ولا ايه ؟؟؟

2-ايه اكتر موقف حضرتك حسيت فيه انك فعلا قوي؟؟

3-عايزة من حضرتك وصف للكلمات التالية :
  -الحياة
  -الصداقة
  -الماضي
  -القوة
  -الضمير

كفاية كده .. ويا بخت من زار وخفف  :: 
حقيقي يا استاذ سيد يعلم الله مقدار ما اكنه لحضرتك من احترام .. حضرتك شخصية انا افتخر بوجودي معاها في منتدى واحد 
وسعيدة جدا بوجود حضرتك على الكرسي .. علشان تكون فرصة نعرف حضرتك اكتر..
خالص تقديري واحترامي لشخصك الكريم ..
 :f2:   :f2:

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

يا نهار أبيض!
لحقو يرحبو بأستاذنا اللي كنت مستني انه يكسب التصويت؟
انا كنت منتظر الليلة الموعودة دي  :: 
لي عودة قريبة ان شاء الله بسلة من الأسئلة.
ادعولي بس أرجع مرة بدري شوية من الشغل.

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأخت الفاضلة / أم البنات
أرجو أن تكنى بخير وصحة . عملها السيرفر فظهرت لى مشاركتك غير كاملة ولكنها ظهرت أمامى الأن . لذا أعتتذر . وأشكرك على كلماتك الطيبة التى لا تصدر إلا من إنسانة نبيلة 



> ولى سؤالين :
> استاذ سيد هل انت من الاشخاص الذين يتمسكون بالامل ام لا ؟
> كلما مر بنا العمر اختلفت مفاهيمنا ونظرتنا لاشياء عن ذى بدء هل تشعر بهذا حدثنا عن اى موقف او حدث مر بك وقارنت بين الماضى والحاضر ؟


التمسك بالأمل يا سيدتى هو مفتاح الحياه وضمان أستمرارها فالأمل  بدونه لا نشعر بأننا نحيا وإذا فشلنا فى إتجاه فهناك دائماً إتجاهات ومحاور جديدة نحقق فيها ما نصبوا اليه  ويتحقق الأمل دائماً بالعزيمة والأصرار على تحقيق الهدف وهذا ما أسميه المقاومة الصعبة فمن أصعب الأشياء أن يقاوم الأنسان شعوره بالهزيمة فيبدوا أمام نفسه كمن يحمل حمل ثقيل جداً ويحاول صعود الجبل به أما إذا تسلحنا بالأمل فسنجد السبيل للصعود بالحمل وأثقل منه ممكناً االأنسان بطبيعته خلقه المولى جل شأنه قوى ويصبح دائماً أقوى بالأمل وعد الأستسلام  وأنا ضد المقولة الرائجة أن الإنسان بطبيعته ضعيف مهما حاول التشبث بكل معايير القوة فالأنسان يستطيع أن يغير ضعفه لقوة وتشاؤمه لأمل وأعترافنا بالحقيقة أعتبره الركيزة الأولى للنجاح والأمل  .
بخصوص أختلاف نظرتى لمفاهيم وأشياء بين الماضى والحاضر . أجيب بنعم يا سيدتى فكثير من المواقف خاصة الأنسانية فهمتها فى الماضى على غير حقيقتها وكلما تقدم بى العمر وجدتنى أتذكرها وأعرف كم كنت على غير حق واعترف بهذا دائماً أمام الجميع خاصة أولادى ليتعلموا التروى فى الحكم على الأشياء والمواقف الخاصة بالمقارنة كثيره وهناك موقف لا أنساه فى الماضى  كان هناك خلاف بينى وبين إحدى أخواتى وعلمت انها مريضة ( مرض خفيف ) فأخذتنى العزه ولم أسأل عنها وظل هذا الموقف يعذبنى وكم أستغفرت ربى وفى الحاضر مرضت نفس الأخت مع وجود خلاف ولكنى لم أفكر ووجدتنى مدفوعاً للوقوف بجوارها من أول لحظة فكان شعورى بالرضا وبأنى أرضيت ربى ووصلت رحمى  ولن اقول لك أن أختى شعرت أنها تعافت من المرض لوجودى بجوارها لأن الشفاء بيد الله وحده . 

اشكرك أختى الفاضلة أم البنات ودمت بخير وصحة

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأبن العزيز /أيمن خطاب



> الضوء الثانى
> الهزيمة والاستسلام
> (المهزوم إذا ابتسم , أفقد المنتصر لذة الفوز )
> عندما تهزمك الأحلام والأيام .. هل تبتسم لها ؟؟
> أم أنك تستسلم للهزيمة وحالة اليأس والإحباط ؟


ا




> لضوء الثالث
> ( إحباط )
> قال معن بن أوس المزني 
> فيا عجبا لمن ربيت طفلا ألقمه بأطراف البنـــــان
> أعلمه الرماية كل يــــــوم فلما اشتد ساعــده رماني 
> وكم علمته نظم القوافــــي فلما قال قافية هجانــــي
> 
> ماذا تفعل عندما يجحد عطائك الآخرون
> بعد ما كنت لهم يوماً أباً وأخاً وصديقاً


اسمح لى يا ابنى العزيز أيمن أن أجعل الإجابة على الضوء الثانى والثالث فى ضؤ واحد لوجود تشابهك ثير بينهم .

يتوقف فقد المنتصر للذة الأنتصار على نوع الأبتسامة التى تظهر على وجه المهزوم إذا أبتسم فإذا كانت البسمة فيها عزة وكرامة إدرك المنتصر إن المهزوم لا بد عائد وأن الهزيمة التى أوقعها بالمهزوم كانت مؤقته وأن المهزوم لا بد عائد وهنا قد يفقد لذة الأنتصار .
أما أنتصار الأحلام والأيام علينا فإذا أعتبرناه نهائياً كانت الهزيمة بحق ويصبح المهزوم كمن يحيا فقط . والأبتسام هنا يجب أن يصحبه الأمل والتفكير من جديد فى مجالات أخرى تجعل أنتصار الأحلام والأيان أنتصار لنا فنسبح فى بحر من الأمل والأبتسام وهذا ما أسميه المقاومة وعدم الأستسلام للهزيمه . ويجب أن نفرق بين الهزيمة والأستسلام فالأنسان بطبيعته قوى وأنا ضد المقولة الرائجة أن الإنسان بطبيعته ضعيف مهما حاول التشبث بكل معايير القوة فالأنسان يستطيع أن يغير ضعفه لقوة وتشاؤمه لأمل وهذا يتطلب الإراده وأستخدام العقل فى الصعود من هاوية الأستسلام وهذا يتطلب أمر واحد لبداية نجاحه وهو الحقيقة والأعتراف بها ومعرفة أين نقف وماذا نريد ؟
الهزيمة إذاً يمكن أعتبارها شىء عارض أما الأستسلام فأنا لا أحبه واعتبر الخلط بينهم أضطراب فى المفاهيم وكما تعلمنا فى الحياةالعسكرية أن نعتبر الهزيمة فشل فى مهمة تكتيكية المهم أن ننجح فى المهمة النهائية التى نسميها الهدف الأستراتيجى .
الأحباط  : إذاً يعنى الأستسلام للهزيمة من وجهة نظرى إلا إذا كان الأحباط موقت ويرتبط بالمشاكل والعقبات  وكلنا نشعر بالأحباط فى كثير من الأحيان ولكن يجب أن يكون شعورنا بالأحباط وقتياً سرعان ما يزول وإلا لو أستسلمنا كان الأنكسار والهزيمة .
من حق الأنسان السعى للكمال والتطوير ولكن إذا وضع الأنسان أمام عينه أنه سيواجه العراقيل وأنه يجب أن ينتصر عليها فسيكون طريقه واضح ولن ينكسر فمقاومة الأحباط دائماً تكون من داخل النفس البشرية وسعيد الحظ منا من يقاوم ويجد من يشجعه على المقاومة .
من أراد أن يرتقي فعليه أن يوطّن نفسه على مواجهة الصعاب  وليعلم أن الطريق لن يكون سهلاً خالياً من الأكدار والمنغصات

فَيَا عَجَباً لمن رَبَّيْتُ طِفْلاً ***************** ألقَّمُهُ بأطْراَفِ الْبَنَانِ

أعلِّمهُ الرِّماَيَةَ كُــــلَّ يوَمٍ ****************** فَلَمَّا اسْتَدَّ ساَعِدُهُ رَمَاني

وَكَمْ عَلَّمْتُهُ نَظْمَ الْقَوَافي **************** فَلَمَّا قَال قَافِيَةً هَجَاني

أعلِّمهُ الْفُتُوَّةَ كُلَّ وَقـْتٍ ***************** فَلَمَّا طَرَّ شارِبُهُ جَفَاني‏
ابيات الشعر الجميلة السابقة لا تنطبق على الأبناء لأن الأبناء لهم كل الحق على الأباء فعلاقة الأب بأبنائه وثيقة وعليه واجب تعليمهم وزرع الإيمان فى قلوبهم حتى يجنى ثمار وفائهم وهو كبير . أما الأخرون فأنا معك يا أيمن وهنا أذكر صديق عزيز جداً ورفيق من تلامذتى فى العمل فقد راعيته وعلمته حتى أنى أجلسته مكانى فسعى حثيثاً للألقاء بى  بعيداً ولكنى بعد شعورى المؤقت بالأحباط تعديت الأحساس ولم اقابله بنفس الجحود والأن دامت علاقتنا وأستمرت واصبح من أعز أصدقائى فلو كان تصرفى معه بدون عقل لكنت فقدت صديقاً

ولى عودة مع باقى الأضوء بمشيئة الله

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> الأستاذ الفاضل\ سيد..
> بجد سعيدة جدااااا بجلوس حضرتك على الكرسى.. لنتعرف على شخصية جديرة بكل الأحترام والتقدير.. 
> وبجد انا بكون فى قمة السعادة لما بلاقى شخصيات يغلب عليها الثقافة والغيرة المطلوبة على الدين والوطن والأحترام وتبادل الأراء والمناقشة بصدر رحب .....مثل حضرتك متواجدة معنا والجميع يرغبون فى معرفتها والتعرف عليها.. 
> وسعيدة جدا بل وفخورة انى اكون عضوة فى منتدى أعضاؤه كمثل شخصك الكريم وايضا ابناؤك الأعضاء فى المنتدى.. فشرف لى أن يقرن اسم وسام -سوما- فى اى موضوع لحضرتك وكل الشرف ايضا لما أجد أن حضرتك قد قمت بكتابة أى رد لى على اى موضوع اكتبه او انقله.. بجد بكون فى منتهى السعادة..::
> والله عزوجل وحده يعلم انى ليست مجاملة لك.. ولكنى بجد أعتز بحضرنك جداااااااا وأستمتع بموضوعاتك جدا.. وبستفاد ايضا منها الكثير..
> فأسمح لى سيدى الفاضل بمتابعة روردك حتى أتعرف على حضرتك بعمق أكثر.. ولا أستطيع أن أوجه لك أسئلة فيكيفنى أن أتواجد وأرحب بك فى هذه الأستضافة البسيطة مع أخواتى وأخوانى الأعضاء..
> وأحييك سيدى الفاضل على غيرتك الجميلة على الدين الأسلامى ..وعلى أبطال حرب أكتوبر والشهداء منهم- رحمهم الله-وايضا غيرتك على سمعة المرأة المصرية..
> بارك الله فيك.. وجزاك كل الخير.. دمت بخير ويعطيك الصحة والعافية بأذن الله تعالى..


ابنتى المؤمنة / سوما
بارك الله فيكِ يا سومة وبارك لك . اشكرك يا سومه ودائماً أكون سعيد بمشاركاتك فى مواضيعى وأى مواضيع فى المنتدى فأنا أرى فيكى ما أحب أن أراه فى جيل هم الأمل لأمتنا . صدقينى يا ابنتى فى داخل كل مصرى غيره على وطنه ودينه وأرضه وعرضه ويمكن هذا الشعور لا يظهر جلياً إلا فى الشدائد ولكنه موجود ومستقر فى عقولنا وقلوبنا . رحم الله شهدائنا . دمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> السلام عليكم 
> والدي الكريم أ/ سيد جعيتم 
> حقيقي حضرتك من ضمن الناس اللى اعتز ان انا عرفتهم  هنا فى المنتدى 
> ولما قابلت حضرتك في الميتنج الاخير ازداد اعجابي بحضرتك .. وبروح الاب اللى بتعامل بيها 
> كل شباب وبنات المنتدى .. والحكمة المتناهية والاحترام اللى موجود في كل موضوعاتك وردودك
> بجد خالص تقديري واحترامي لحضرتك ..
> 
> 
> انا عندي بس  3 اسئلة بسيطة خاااااالص ..
> ...


ابنتى العزيزة / أرتحال
اسئلة صعبة يا ابنتى العزيزة وفى الصميم 

بخصوص أخر عام دراسى لم يصيبنى القلق فأنا كنت فى المعهدالفنى للقوات المسلحة وبهذا كنت أعرف أنه بعد تخرجى سأعين فى رتبة ملازم فى صفوف القوات المسلحة وما كان يشغلنى هو مكان خدمتى وبعده 
أما أكثر موقف شعرت فيه اننى قوى فقد كان فى أكتوبر 1973 فقد حاربت عن إيمان بقضية وطنى وأشبكت مع العدو بالسلاح الأبيض وأحمل على جسدى أصابات أعتبرها أنواط 
الحياة :
الحياة درب من الدروب وأمتحان لنا من الخالق فأما ننجح وندخل الجنة وأما نفشل وندخل النار والعياذ بالله  فالحياة اسرة وبيت ونجاح وعلم وعمل وسعادة وحزن  وعقبات وكفاح وأمل ومغامرة وفرص . ومعناه لا يمكن وصفه مع أن كل منا يشعر بها بداخله ولكن كلما أمعنا التفكير قربنا من المولى سبحانه وتعالى . فمعنى الحياة يختلف عند كل منا بحسب ما يؤدى اليه تفكيره وهدفه .
والحياة لها قوانين منها ما هو سماوى وهذا لا يجب مخالفته بل الإيمان به ومنها ما هو وضعى وهذا يمكن الأختلاف معه 

الصداقة :
أروع ما فى الحياه فالصداقة ليست كلمة تخرج من الفم ولكنها جملة أحاسيس نابعة وثابته فى القلب وهى أرقى من أن توصف ولكن محاولة وصفها تؤدى بنا  إلى أنهاعلاقة سليمة راقية بين طرفين لا يدخل فيها المصالح والمكاسب وأنما تكون صافية بين أثنين أو مجموعة  تصادقوا فى الله . وما أجمل أن يشعر الأنسان بالتفاف أصدقاؤه حوله فى مواقف الشدة .
يقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم " لا يحل لمؤمن أن يهجر أخاه فوق ثلاث ، يلتقيان فيعرض هذا ، و يعرض هذا ، و خيرهما الذى يبدأ بالسلام "

الماضى : الجذور فبدونه لا يكون لنا حاضر وبدون الإستفاده منه يكون مستقبلنا غامضاً . 
القوة : 
القوة فى ميزانى هى العقل والأبداع والمعرفة أما القوة البدنية فهى أضعف موازين القوة . 
الضمير :
الفطرة التى فطرنا الله عليها وبه يتم الأنتصار علىالنفس الأمارة بالسؤ ومنبع القوة الخاصة بالخير بداخلنا
دمت بخير يا أرتاحال

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأبن الفاضل / ابن رشد
بارك الله فيك . فى أنتظارك . دمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأبن الفاضل / أيمن خطاب



> الضوء الرابع
> الضمير الفطرة التى فطرنا الله عليها وبه يتم الانتصار على النفس الأمارة بالسؤ 
> الضمير لا يمنع المرء من ارتكاب الخطأ
> إنه فقط يمنعه من الاستمتاع به وهو يرتكبه ...


مقولة خاطئة تماماً الفطرة التى فطرنا الله عليها وبه يتم الانتصار على النفس الأمارة بالسؤ ويمنعها من أرتكاب المعاصى




> الضوء الخامس 
> 
> ( المرأة والرجل والحياة) 
> يقول شكسبير
> " لا تريد المرأة من الحياة سوى رجل ، فإن أتاها طلبت منه كل شيء "
> فهل برأيك 
> فهم شكسبير المرأة ؟ وهل عرف ماذا تريد
> فإذا لم تحتج المرأة في حياتها سوى رجل
> فما الذي قد يحتاجه الرجل في حياته ؟؟؟


____
هذه نظرة خاصة بشكسبير وإذا كنا نسلم بأن الله خلق الرجل والمرأة ليكملوا بعضهما وتستمر الحياة فكيف نحكم أن حاجة المرأة للرجل فقط تلبية أحتياجاتها . المرأة خلقها المولى سبحانه وتعالى من ضلع أدم فهى منه وسكن له ولها وسكينة وأستقرار وحماية وأمن وسلام وبيت وأولاد وهو نفس ما يريده الرجل فى حياته من المرأة
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
(ومن آياته أن خلق لكم من أنفسكم أزواجاً لتسكنوا إليها) 
الروم: 21.

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
لا عليك استاذى الفاضل/ سيد
ولكننى عندما قرأت الرد وقلت لى فى انتظار اسئلتى تخيلت ان الزهايمر ترك اثر جديد ههههههههههههه واننى تخيلت اننى سألت سؤالين 
لذا اطالب بالتعويض المادى والادبى على هذا اللبس ههههههههههههه
وبحق يكفينى الاستمتاع بالموضوع واسئله المشاركين وردود حضرتك
بارك الله فيك

----------


## الصاعق

والدي الحبيب

منور كرسي التعارف

ما رأيك أن تخبرنا ببعض (( شقاواتك)) وأنت صغير، ومواقفك مع جدي رحمه الله واسكنه فسيح جناته

ويا ريت تكون معلومات (( تنشر )) للمرة الأولى

----------


## ندى الايام

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاستاذ الفاضل ووالدنا العزيز مرحبا بك على كرسى التعارف
فرصه سعيدة جدا يا فندم ومنور الكرسى وافتكر انى الكرسى شكله شيك ومريح.
حضرتك من الشخصيات المحببة للجميع وانا اتشرفت بمعرفة حضرتك فى  اكتر من لقاء
ويارب دايما متجمعين كلنا على خير وربنا يديم المحبة بين الجميع
ونسأل سؤالين صغيرين كدا

ايه رأى حضرتك فى شباب اليومين دول هل بتشوفه جيل تافه ومدلع ولا يتحمل مسؤلية
ولا بتشوفه جيل مظلوم وايامه صعبة و مش لاقى فرصته لتحقيق احلامه وايه مزاياه و عيوبه من وجهة نظر حضرتك ؟؟

اول ما حضرتك تبص فى المرايا كدا بتقول لنفسك ايه او ممكن تسرح فى ايه ؟؟

ماذا تعنى لك هذه الكلمات 

الزوجة
الابناء 
الاحفاد
مصر
الوفاء
الامان
الاستقرار

وكفاية كدا بقى ويا رب تكون اسئلة خفيف على حضرتك ومنورنا يا فندم
خالص ودىواحترامى

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأبن الفاضل / ايمن خطاب



> الضوء السادس
> 
> ( جامعة الدول العربية )
> 
> ( السوق العربية المشتركة )
> ( إجتماعات وزراء خارجية العرب )
> 
> هل لديك أمل بأن يكون لنا نحن العرب وطناً يجمعنــــا
> بلا حدود جغرافية .. ولا جواز سفر أو تأشيرة دخول ..!


دخلنا فى السياسة يا أيمن . والإجابة بنعم عندى أمل ولكن يجب أن تخلص النوايا أولاً ويتخلص الحكام العرب من عقدة الكرسى ويضعوا أمامهم صالح الأمة وقتها فقط يمكن إيجاد شكل لوحدة عربية ننتقل بين أنحائها بدون أى معوقات . أما عن الجامعة العربية وأجتماعات وزراء الخارجيه العرب وأضف اليها أجتماعات القمة بين الملوك والرؤساء وأتفاقية الدفاع العربى المشترك فكلها حتى الأن مجردة من الفاعلية .



> الضوء السابع 
> 
> ( تيارات الحياة ) 
> أحيانا ... تكون تيارات الحياة قوية بحيث تسحبنا معها
> من غير رضا منا وعلى غير الدرب الذي اخترناه لأنفسنا
> فبعد رحلة طويل لك مع الحياة أ.سيد هل حدث معك ذلك ؟


من منا يا أيمن لم يسبح ضد التيار ؟ فمثلاً أنا أخترت لنفسى عن حب أن أكون رجلاً عسكرياً أعشق بلدى وترابها وأحب النظام جداً ولكنها إرادة الله فقد أخذتنى تيارات الحياة لأكون رجلاً مدنياً ولكن هنا يجب أن يكون الفرق فإذا تقبلت الواقع برضا حتماً سأنجح لعلمى تماماً أنه لا يتم أى شىء إلا بأذن الله أما أن سرت مع اتنيار لأجاريه عن غير رضا فالفشل هو النهاية




> الضوء الثامن 
> 
> ( مدرسة الحياة ) 
> ماهو أقسى درس علمتك إياه الحياة .......؟
> ومالشئ الذي تعتقد أن حياتك بدونة ناقصة ؟


أفصى درس علمتنى أياه الحياة هو الموت فلم أكن أتخيل أن يموت أبى أو أمى أو أخواتى وهذا التصور لم يكن عن عدم إيمان ولكنى كنت لا أتخيله خاصة أن والدتى رحمها الله فقدت أثنان من أخوتى وهى على قيد الحياة وكنت كلما نظرت فى وجهها وأرى مقاومتها وتمسكها بالإيمان أعرف مدى قسوة الدرس وكيف علمتنى أمى هذه الأنسانة الريفية البسيطة كيف أنجح فى الأمتحان وأقف مرة أخرى . رحم الله موتانا.
أما الشىء الذى أعتقد أن حياتى بدونه ناقصة هو الأمل .
لى عودة مع باقى الأضواء بأذن الله

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> السلام عليكم
> لا عليك استاذى الفاضل/ سيد
> ولكننى عندما قرأت الرد وقلت لى فى انتظار اسئلتى تخيلت ان الزهايمر ترك اثر جديد ههههههههههههه واننى تخيلت اننى سألت سؤالين 
> لذا اطالب بالتعويض المادى والادبى على هذا اللبس ههههههههههههه
> وبحق يكفينى الاستمتاع بالموضوع واسئله المشاركين وردود حضرتك
> بارك الله فيك


عن الزهايمر سألونى وأنا فى التوهان لا أفهم . فعلاً يا أم البنات الزهايمر شغال وعمل ابلبع فى التراى فستال علشان أوفر الدم للمخ ومفيش فايدة . أما عن التعويض المادى فلنجعله أمنية معنوية بأن أدعوا الله لك أن يكفيك شر الزهايمر وسنينه .
دائماً تسعدنى مشاركات شقيقتى فى الله أم البنات . دمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> والدي الحبيب
> 
> منور كرسي التعارف
> 
> ما رأيك أن تخبرنا ببعض (( شقاواتك)) وأنت صغير، ومواقفك مع جدي رحمه الله واسكنه فسيح جناته
> 
> ويا ريت تكون معلومات (( تنشر )) للمرة الأولى


ابنى الحبيب / احمد
ليه يا ابو حميد موضوع الشقاوة ؟ فقد كنا جيل بدون تلفزيون نلتف حوله فكنا نخرج طاقتنا فى الطريق ولعب الكرة الشراب ولا مانع من المغامرات التى كانت تلهب خيالانا وفى أحدى المرات أردنا تقليد أحد الأفلام فتواعدنا أنا وأقرانى (حوالى 12 سنة عمرية )على صعود الجبل الأحمر .( موجود على حدود منطقة شرق القاهرة وقد زرع المقاولون  العرب جزء منه وأقاموا عليه نادى المقاولون ومستشفى المقاولون ) وفى اليوم المحدد أخذ كل منا متاعه أكل وزجاجات مياه (ماكانتش الزمزميات منتشره ) وحبل وسكين صغير وبعض الحطب وكبريت فقد تخيلنا نفسنا من الرحالة المستكشفين وكنا نظن أن هذا الجبل أعلى جبال العالم وأكبرها . المهم صعدنا الجبل ورأينا ثعلباً فر عندما رأنا فطاردناه فى شجاعة وطبعاً لم أعرف وقتها لو كان وقف كنا هانعمل ايه أعتقد أننا نحن من سيفر والثعلب هو الذى كان سيطاردنا . بعد المطاردة جلسنا وأشعلنا الخشب والحطب وشوينا بطاطا وقررنا أن نتابع المسير وهنا غرزت قدم أحدنا فى الرمل وعلى الفور تخيلناها رمال متحركة!!! وألقينا اليه بالحبال وسحبناه وحمدنا الله على نجاته . وحين حان موعد العودة وجدنا فجوة أو قل مغارة بها أربعة كلاب صغيرة !!!!!!!!!!!!!! اخذناهم وهبطنا . فى اسفل الجبل ايامها كانت توجد وحدة لشرطة الخيالة وبعض عشش لمن نطلق عليهم قب الغجر فقام جنود الشرطة بأخذ الكلاب منا .
بعد اسبوع قررنا معاودة الرحلة إلآ أننا لاحظنا أن عشش الغجر لا يوجد بها ناس وذهبنا نسأل الجنود عن السبب وعن الكلاب فقالوا لنا هو أنتم الله ي..... أنتم عارفين الكلاب دى أيه دى ديابة صغيرة وأمهم مبهدلة الدنيا وكويس أنها ما شافتكوشى وأنتم بتاخدوا أودها كانت قطعتكم أمشى ياد انت وهو من هنا . 
أما عن جدك رحمه الله ذلك الرجل الصالح فقد كان له مواقف كثيرة فقد كان يجيد التقليد وكان يملك صوتاً شجياً . وفى أحدى المرات وانا فى الصف الثانى الأعدادى كنا ننتظر أن يحضر الينا أحد كبار مسئولين وزراة التربية والتعليم وأخذ كل مدرس يدرب تلاميذ فصله عما سيفعلونه عند حضور المسئول . فى هذا اليوم حضر والدى للمدرسة للسؤال عنى وكان متشيك على الأخر وفو دخوله الفصل ظن المدرس وكان شديد قوى فى معاملته لنا والعصا لا تفارق يده أنه المسئول المنتظر فأخذ ينادى علينا قيام تعظيم سلام أرتسال جلوس والجميع ينفذ ما تدربنا عليه وانا منهم ولكن قلبى كان فى اسفل قدمى وتخيلت العقاب الذى سيحل بى بعد أنصراف والدى إلا أنه رحمه الله فهم الموقف وأخذ يجول ببصره فى أنحاء الفصل وكأنه يرى الملصاقات التى علقناها لزوم الزيارة وهز رأسه وشكر المدرس وأنصرف دون أن يكلمنى أو أن أكلمه  :y: وبعدها حضر المسئول وبرفقته الناظر وهيصه للفصل ورأيت الزهول بادياً على وجهه ولسان حاله يقول أمال مين اللى كان هنا . :Akuma:

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
والدي العزيز جدااا...سيد جعيتم..

أولاً بعتذر لحضرتك جداً جداً جداً على تأخري في الترحيب بيك على الكرسي الوثير...

و الله مش عارفة أقول لحضرتك إيه...حضرتك كنت ولا زلت دعم حقيقي ليا من ساعة لما سجلت في المنتدى...حقيقي حضرتك تعنيلي الكثير....
و حقيقي أكن لحضرتك احترام كبير جداً جداً...

بس مش معنى كل ده اني مش هسأل 

ده بس تسجيل حضور و ترحيب....و ليا عودة بالخيرات 


تقبل أعطر تحيات الود و التقدير...


*

----------


## loly_h

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتـــــــة...

معلمى الفاضــــــــل الأستــــــاذ ... سيد جعيتـــــم




سعيدة جــــدا بتشريف كرسى التعارف بجلوس حضرتك عليه

وأعتبرهـــــا فرصة رائعــــــة لقــــراءة ولو القليل

من موسوعة ذات محتوى ضخم اسمها الأستاذ سيد جعيتم

ويعلم ربى بأنى اكن لحضرتك كل احترام وتقدير مثل الجميع فى المنتدى

وهنيئـــــــاً لنــــــا بتواجد شخصك الكريم بيننـــــــــــا

بارك الله لنـــــــــــا فيــــــــــك استــــــــــاذى



اعلـــــــم ان الأسئلــــــة كثيرة ... والله يكون فى عونك أستــــــاذى

لذا لن اثقل على حضرتــــــــــك ...سؤاليـــــــــــن فقط






 1- قدمــــــــت لنـــــــا الكثيـــــــر والكثيــــــــر

فهل تعتقد بأننــــــــــا  كأعضاء قدرناك حق قدرك ؟


2 - متى يقول الأستــــــــاذ سيد جعيتــــــــم ... عمــــــــــار يامصـــــــر

ومتـــــــى يقــــــــــول ... أأأأأأأأأأأأأه يابلــــــــــــــد





ولى عودة إن شاء الله لمتابعة  التعرف على شخصكم الكريــــــــم

وتقبل ارق تحياتى واعطرهــــــــــــا*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*استاذي الجليل سيد ابراهيم*
*سعيد جدا بتواجدك علي كرسي التعارف*
*و سعيد اكثر لانني بدات اقترب من سيادتكم اكثر و اكثر*
*كان استاذي مصطفي سلام قد كتب موضوع عن الوطن في الصالون الادبي*
*فماذا يعني لك الوطن*
*مودتي*

----------


## الشيمـــاء

الاستاذ و المعلم و الوالد الرائع / سيد ابراهيم
لقد سعدت بتواجد حضرتك علي كرسي التعارف , و اشعر ان وجودي في موضوعات حضرتك و العكس يمثل شرف لي لانك من الشخصيات المميزة التي لها فكر عميق و نظرة موضوعية و هذا اكثر من نفتقده الان في المجتمع العربي, فاهلا و سهلا بك علي كرسي التعارف و اشكر الاخت الفاضلة ام احمد لاستضافتها لحضرتك.
اما اسئلتي و ارجو الا تكون مزعجة لحضرتك:-
السؤال الاول و هو يخص ثورة يوليو - في اعتقادي الشخصي ان المشكلة الاساسية في الحكم علي ثورة يوليو او تناولها لغير الموضوعيين ان الجميع يربطها بالرئيس الراحل عبد الناصر و الناصريين و كأن عبد الناصر وحدة الذي قام بها مما يجعل المحبون لعبد الناصر يرون ان ثورة يوليو هي التي اعادت  الحياة لشعب مصر اما الكارهون له فيرون انها سبب كل المصائب في مصر و قليل من هولاء الذين يحللونها بشكل موضوعي بعيدا عن اية اهواء او شخصيات سواء بمميزاتها و عيوبها فما رأي حضرتك في ثورة يوليو و و كيف نستطيع تصحيح الاخطاء الناتجة عنها و تري هل ما نحن فيه الان سببه ثورة يوليو و هل نحن محتاجون لثورة لتصحيح الوضع الحالي.
و سؤالي الثاني و هو خاص ايضا بثورة يوليو في ضوء رواية مزرعة الحيوانات للكاتب الانجليزي جورج اورويل هل تري تقارب احداث الثورة و نتائجها مع ثورة الحيوانات في الرواية؟.
السؤال الثالث :- ما رأيك في العمل الفكري في مصر و كيف تري مثقفي مصر و مستقبل الثقافة بها و علاقة الشباب بالعمل الفكري و الثقافي؟
السؤال الرابع : - ما بعد الامل .. يطالبنا الجميع بعدم فقدان الامل في التغيير في مصرنا الحبيبة و الكثير يروا ان تغير السلطة و الحكومة هو الحل الامثل لكل مشاكل مصر لكني اري ان السلطة و الحكومة هما جزء من الشعب و تغيرهم  لا يضمن بشكل كبير التغيير الحقيقي لان المشكلة صارت في الشعب اكثر من الحكومة ..فما رأيك.. و  كيف تري مستقبل الاصلاح في مصر و ما يجب ان نفعلة بعد الامل ؟؟
السؤال الخامس :- في يوم واحد افتقدت مصر اثنين من اهم مثقفيها و هم الكاتب الصحفي مجدي مهنا و الاديب و الناقد رجاء النقاش رحمهما الله .. كيف تري الراحلين؟؟
لدي الكثير من الاسئلة و لكني احوال الالتزام بالقاعدة التي وضعتها اختي الحبيبة ام احمد بالا تزيد الاسئلة عن 5 اسئلة و ارجو الا اكون قد اثقلت علي حضرتك باسئلتي.
لك مني خالص الود و الاحترام و التقدير 
تقبل تحيتي

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> *
> والدي العزيز جدااا...سيد جعيتم..
> 
> أولاً بعتذر لحضرتك جداً جداً جداً على تأخري في الترحيب بيك على الكرسي الوثير...
> 
> و الله مش عارفة أقول لحضرتك إيه...حضرتك كنت ولا زلت دعم حقيقي ليا من ساعة لما سجلت في المنتدى...حقيقي حضرتك تعنيلي الكثير....
> و حقيقي أكن لحضرتك احترام كبير جداً جداً...
> 
> بس مش معنى كل ده اني مش هسأل 
> ...


أبنتى العزيزة / شعاع من نور
اشكرك على مشاعرك النبيلة . وفى أنتظارك . دمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأبن الفاضل / أيمن خطاب 

الضوء التاسع 




> ( الأعراف والتقاليد ودور المرأة المسلمة ) 
> لقد شجع الإسلام أن يكون للمرأة دوراً تنموياً ضمن أطر شرعية واضحة ، إلا أنه ومع مرور الزمن نجد أن هذا الدور قد تضاءل وأصبح أقل وضوحاً .. وتضاءل دور المرأة المسلمة في التنمية نتيجة لبعض الأعراف أو التقاليد المجتمعيه . والسؤال الذي يطرح نفسه الآن هل نحن بحاجة إلى دور للمرأة الآن في ظل العولمة وتفشي الفساد والفجور ..!


 لنتفق من البداية أن المرأة نصف المجتمع ومهما قيل عن تهميش دور المرأة فأننا نقول أنها تشغل مناصب وزارية ولنتذكر جميعاً أن رسولنا الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم فى بداية دعوته وقف منادياً ياصفية يا عمة محمد يا فاطمة يا ابنة محمد ولم يجد أى حرج فى ذلك ورسولنا الكريم قدوتنا .
أن للمرأة دور حيوى فهى الأم والمدرسة ولها دور فى جميع الأنظمة ودينها يعصمها من الخطأ.
من قالوا أن الإسلام أغفل دور المرأة المسلمة عليهم العودة للحق فقد كانت المرأة قبل الإسلام مهيضة الجناح حتى أنها كانت تدفن حيه قال عز وجل  ::(:  وَإِذَا الْمَوْءُودَةُ سُئِلَتْ بِأَيِّ ذَنْبٍ قُتِلَتْ ). لأنها عار وفأل سىء قال الله تعالى  ::(:  وَإِذَا بُشِّرَ أَحَدُهُمْ بِالْانثَى ظَلَّ وَجْهُهُ مُسْوَدًّا وَهُوَ كَظِيمٌ يَتَوَارَى مِنَ الْقَوْمِ مِنْ سُوءِ مَا بُشِّرَ بِهِ أَيُمْسِكُهُ عَلَى هُونٍ أَمْ يَدُسُّهُ فِي التُّرَابِ أَلَا سَاءَ مَا يَحْكُمُونَ ).
  حتى أعادها الإسلام للصدارة وحافظ على كرامتها وأنسانيتها وقد قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ( إنما النساء شقائق الرجال ) رواه أبو داود .  وبهذا فللمرأة واجبات وحقوق فى حياتها الدنيا
وإذا كانت المرأة يتم حرمانها من الميراث قبل الإسلام وفى كثير من الأمم السابقة والحاليه فقد أقر االإسلام حقها فى الميراث بما يكفيها لتعيش حرة كريمة معززة ونرد على من قالوا أن الإسلام لا يبيح تعليم المرأة بحديث رسولنا الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم  ::(:  أيما رجل كانت عنده وليدة فعلمها فأحسن تعليمها وأدبها فأحسن تأديبها ... فله أجـران  ) رواه البخاري .

----------


## سيد جعيتم

مازلنا مع أضواء ايمن خطاب




> الضوء العاشر 
> 
> ( حياة بلا مشاكل )
> لكي نحيا حياة سليمة لابد من الاستغلال الأفضل واكتشاف الذات الكامنه بدواخلنا .. فقد يكون الإنسان متقناً للكتابة مثلاً أو ملماً بمعرفه الكمبيوتر أو لأي مهنة من المهن الجديدة دون أن يعلم .. وعندما ينمي قدراته فيها يجد ذاته ويكتشفها من جديد . إلى أي مدى تؤيد صحه هذه الرؤية السابقة ..!


بداية يجب أن نؤمن بأنه لا توجد حياة بدون مشاكل ولكن لا توجد مشاكل مستديمة .
وتنمية القدرات فى أى مجال نطرقه يحسن أدائنا ويكسبنا المعرفة 
    إنّ أوّل ما ترنو إليه أنظار الشّعوب العربية تحسين أداء مجتمع المعلومات بصفة تمكّن الجميع من الوصول إلى المعلومة بأيسر الطرق ، والاستفادة منها وتوظيفها بكفأة .وهذا يتطلب الفكر السليم الذى يدرك أن الأرتقاء أعلى وأرقى الحالات ألأنسانية الخاصة ببناء القدرات 
وتعليم الحاسب اللى أو الكمبيوتر بصفة خاصة يعتبر حالياً من أهم الحقوق فعن طريقه نقتحم مجالات كانت بعيدة عنا ولكن علينا أعمال العقل لنتبين الطيب من الغث . 
ومن أنجح البشر رجال وصلوا إلى سن متقدمة ولم يمانعوا فى تغيير مجالهم والنجاح فى المجال الجديد وأنا لو واجهت موقف يحتاج لتغيير مهنتى إلى مهنة جديدة فلن أتردد فى ذلك

----------


## Suη SЋINE

أستاذ سيد السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 


قريت لحضرتك مواضيع جميلة هنا 

 عاوزة أسأل ثلاثة أسئلة من فضلك

الأول لو الأنسان كان في موقف , تتعارض فيه الرحمة مع العدالة 
يختار أية ..

السؤال التاني 
لو حضرتك في أمكانك أختيار زمن معين تعيش فيه 
كنت تختار أي زمن 
وكنت تفضل تلتقي بمين من شخصيات الزمن ده ..


السؤال الثالث 
أية أجمل صفة للبنت أو المرأة من وجهة نظرك 
وأية الصفة اللي مش من الجميل أنها تتصف بيها 
ونفس الشيء بالنسبة للرجل ... 

وميرسي جداً

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الاستاذ الفاضل ووالدنا العزيز مرحبا بك على كرسى التعارف
> فرصه سعيدة جدا يا فندم ومنور الكرسى وافتكر انى الكرسى شكله شيك ومريح.
> حضرتك من الشخصيات المحببة للجميع وانا اتشرفت بمعرفة حضرتك فى  اكتر من لقاء
> ويارب دايما متجمعين كلنا على خير وربنا يديم المحبة بين الجميع
> ونسأل سؤالين صغيرين كدا
> 
> ايه رأى حضرتك فى شباب اليومين دول هل بتشوفه جيل تافه ومدلع ولا يتحمل مسؤلية
> ولا بتشوفه جيل مظلوم وايامه صعبة و مش لاقى فرصته لتحقيق احلامه وايه مزاياه و عيوبه من وجهة نظر حضرتك ؟؟
> ...


الأبنة الفاضلة / ندى الأيام
على فكرك اسمك جميل ويشعرنى بالصباح الباكر وقطرات الندى فوق الورود . اشكرك على كلماتك الطيبة .



> ايه رأى حضرتك فى شباب اليومين دول هل بتشوفه جيل تافه ومدلع ولا يتحمل مسؤلية
> ولا بتشوفه جيل مظلوم وايامه صعبة و مش لاقى فرصته لتحقيق احلامه وايه مزاياه و عيوبه من وجهة نظر حضرتك ؟؟


شباب هذه الأيام مظلوم فى كل شىء ونتحمل نحن الكبار مسئولية وجود أى سلبيات يأتى بها الشباب . عموماً الغالبية العظمى من الشباب بخير ووعى ولكن ينقصهم الكثير ولا ذنب لهم فيما ينقصهم فالصعوبات اكبر من أن يواجهها هذا الجيل منفرد لذا وجب علينا الوقوف بجواره والأخذ بيده وتوفير سبل المعيشه الكريمه له . رواد المنتدى أكثر من 90% منهم شباب والغالبية العظمى منهم اغبطهم على عقولهم وتفكيرهم ولنقيس ذلك على عموم شباب مصر. صدقينى الشباب يعلم المسئولية ويتحملها ويلتف حول القضايا الوطنيه ومستقبل أمتنا بيدهم .



> الزوجة


السكن والسكينة 



> الابناء


فلذات الأكباد والأمان لنا فى الكبر



> الاحفاد


المستقبل الجميل وما أحلاهم وما أحلى دلعهم وغتاتتهم
مصر
القلب والوطن والبيت والأسرة والأمن والأمان والحب والأصدقاء والهواء والماء



> الوفاء


ما أجمله وأنبله



> الامان


من لا يشعر به لا يغمض له جفن ويعنى الأطمئنان



> الاستقرار


شاطىء كله امان
اشكرك ابنتى الفاضلة

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتـــــــة...
> 
> معلمى الفاضــــــــل الأستــــــاذ ... سيد جعيتـــــم
> 
> 
> 
> 
> سعيدة جــــدا بتشريف كرسى التعارف بجلوس حضرتك عليه
> 
> ...


الفنانة الغاليه / لولى
على فكره لازم أشيد بجهدك وتصميماتك الرائعة وجهدك الواضح فى الأوسكار وأشكرك على مشاركتك وكلماتك الرقيقة .



> 1- قدمــــــــت لنـــــــا الكثيـــــــر والكثيــــــــر
> 
> فهل تعتقد بأننــــــــــا  كأعضاء قدرناك حق قدرك ؟


على فكره أنا أخذت أكثر من حقى بكثير جداً ويجب أن يعلم الجميع أننى تعلمت من جميع أعضاء المنتدى وهذه حقيقة وأجد سعادتى وأنا بينكم على صفحات المنتدى وكم جلت فى منتديات ولكن الدفء بمنتدانا وجو الأسرة والصداقة والأحترام المتبادل نتميز هنا بهم . احب الجميع ومناقشاتهم وأختلافاتهم وصداقتهم وأقول لهم أن الشكر لا يوفيكم حقكم .



> - متى يقول الأستــــــــاذ سيد جعيتــــــــم ... عمــــــــــار يامصـــــــر
> 
> ومتـــــــى يقــــــــــول ... أأأأأأأأأأأأأه يابلــــــــــــــد


عمار يا مصر : صدقينى يا فنانه فى احلك الظروف اقول عمار يا مصر فمن حمل رأسه على يديه وقدمها لمصر وأختلطت دماؤه برملها يعلم قيمة مصر . وأقول عمار يا مصر عند أى انجاز فى أى مجال وأقولها عند مقارنتى لطباع أهل بلدى مع طباع مواطنى الدول الأخرى وأقولها عند استمتاعى بنيلها وشمسها وهوائها وعطر انفاس اهلها الطيبين .
أه يا بلد : عند نظرى للشباب المكافح عندما يفضل عليه ابناء الأكابر ويتولوا المناصب العليا فتكون لدينا قيادات متربيه على الكوســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــه .     كفاية يالولى
دمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> *استاذي الجليل سيد ابراهيم*
> *سعيد جدا بتواجدك علي كرسي التعارف*
> *و سعيد اكثر لانني بدات اقترب من سيادتكم اكثر و اكثر*
> *كان استاذي مصطفي سلام قد كتب موضوع عن الوطن في الصالون الادبي*
> *فماذا يعني لك الوطن*
> *مودتي*


صديقى الغالى الأستاذ/ معتز فطين
تعلم تماماً ماذا يعنى لى معتز فطين ولن أزيد عن ذلك .أما سؤالك عن ماذا يعنى لى الوطن فهو أصعب سؤال وسأجيبك عليه قبل أن أذهب إلى موضوع أستاذى / مصطفى سلام حتى لا أتأثر بما كتب فيه وأنما أكتب ما أشعر به فعلاً .
 لطالما عجزت فى أن اعبر عن ما أحسه فعلاً فى معنى الوطن ..  هل الوطن  هو المكان الذي ولدت فيه وزحفت صغيراً على أرضه وسبحت فى مياهه وتنسمت هوائه ؟  برضه لسه ما أحسه أكثر ... طيب الوطن هو  البلد .. هو أمى وأبى وأولادى .. هو عرضى وأرضى ..برضه لسه مش قادر أوصف ما أشعر به  عندما أسمع كلمة وطن... يمكن الوطن أغانى 
بلدى احببتك يا بلدى حباً فى الله وللأبدى
وطنى وصبايا واحلامى
انا النيل مقبرة للغزاة

- دع سمائي فسمائي محرقة
دع قناتي فمياهي مغرقة
واحذر الارض فارضي حارقة!

الخط دا خطي
والكلمة دي ليا
غطي الورق غطي
بالدمع يا عينيا
نسايمها انفاسي
وترابها من ناسي
وان رحت انا ناسي
ما حتنسانيش هيا
والخط دا خطي
والكلمة دي ليا
برضه لسه .. يمكن الوطن رمل وأرض مقدسه صعب محتل يخطى عليها ؟. يمكن الوطن دم ؟ هل الوطن معنى لغوى صعب أننا نعبر عن اللفظ ومعناه ؟ هل الوطن كلمة ينطقها اللسان وتوقر فى القلب ؟ هل الوطن هو أجمل ما يمتلك الانسان ؟ هل الوطن هو العزة والكرامة ؟ هل الوطن هو الامان 
ولا الوطن هما كل دول مجتمعين ؟
اعلم أنى جاوبت بأسئلة لكن أنا متهيألى أن الوطن أراه فى عين أصغر أحفادى
دمت بخير يا صديقى

----------


## سيد جعيتم

ما زلنا مع اضواء ايمن خطاب 




> الضوء الحادي عشر 
> 
> ( الحياة والأهداف ) 
> إن الحياة خلقت لبعد استراتيجي في النهاية .. فالصلاة لها دور مهم ولها بعد استراتيجي من السكينة وراحة البال ، وهكذا الحياة هدف ومن لا هدف له لا حياة له . ترى ما هي أهم الأهداف التي تراها سبيل للإنسان لكي يعبر بها بسفينة الحياة بأمان..!


فى البداية فأن للأنسان فى مراحل عمره المختلفة أهداف مشروعة تتغير مع كل مرحلة عمرية وايضاً تختلف فى المرحلة العمرية الواحدة فلكل مرحلة فكر  فإذا كان هدف الطفل هو اللعب وهدف الشباب تكوين النفس والفكر فأن هدف الكبار يكون فى إنجاح أهداف من يمرون بالمراحل السابقة من الأبناء والأحفاد وصولاً للهدف النهائى ألا وهو عبادة الله سبحانه وتعالى . 
من لا هدف له لا يستحق أن يقال عنه أنه حى حتى وأن تعثر فى تحقيق هدفه فعليه أن يعيد الكرة فحتماً سينجح ومن يستسلم يعتبر فاشلاً .
وسبل النجاح متوفرة وأهمها تحديد الهدف ثم السير فى طريق تحقيقه بإيمان وثقة بالنفس وأن نتسلح بالعلم والمعرفة والصبر وأن نستمر مهما كانت التحديات وأن نكون صادقين مخلصين وأن نستفيد من تجارب غيرنا وندرس اسباب نجاحهم وفشلهم .




> الضوء الثاني عشر 
> 
> ( الوقت ) 
> لابد للإنسان أن يستغل الوقت فيما يفيده في حياته وبعد مماته .. فالجنة لا ندخلها إلا بالعمل الصالح ، والعمل السيء يدخلنا النار .. وكلما تغيرت حياتنا إلى الأفضل وإلى فعل الخير الذي يعود علينا بالفائدة .. كلما تغيرت حياتنا إلى الأحسن ، سواء في التعليم أو العمل أو في أي مجال نعمل فيه . كيف تقضي وقت فراغك .. وبماذا تنصح الشباب بهذا الشأن ..!


شوف يا أيمن فى سنى الأن فأن وقت فراغى يكون ببيتى بين أولادى وأحفادى ووقت الفراغ يكون بعد أنتهاء العمل وبعد القيام بالواجبات الدينية والدنيوية وأنا لا أعتبر جلوسى للقرأة أو الأطلاع بصفة عامة وقت فراغ . ونصيحتى للشباب بأن تكون أوقات فراغهم فيما يفيد فلقاء الأصدقاء مفيد لو أحسنا أختيارهم فتكون الفائدة فى معلومة متبادلة أو فى الأطمئنان على أحوال بعضنا أو نذهب سوياً لدور العبادة أو فى رحلات فى ربوع بلدنا وأن يواظب الشباب على متابعة أحدث المستجدات فى جميع الساحات السياسية والرياضية والثقافية والترفيهية المشروعة . على ألا يؤثر مانأتيه فى وقت فراغنا على عملنا ودراستنا وواجباتنا بصفة عامة. ويجب أن نحرص على أن نفيد من حولنا فى أوقات فراغنا

----------


## محمود زايد

*الوالد والاستاذ العزيز سيد ابراهيم 

اهلا بك على كرسى التعارف منور والله
 والكرسى ازداد شرف بحضرتك
يعلم الله كم احبك واتمنى انى اقابل حضرتك ان شاء الله

موضوعاتك دائما لها معنى سياسى او تاريخى
 ياترى ايه رؤيه حضرتك لمستقبل مصر ياترى فى امل ان حال البلد ينصلح بعد الفساد والغلاء اللى عايشين فيه ؟

شكرا لك استاذى العزيز 

واتمنى تكون بخير دائما*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> الاستاذ و المعلم و الوالد الرائع / سيد ابراهيم
> لقد سعدت بتواجد حضرتك علي كرسي التعارف , و اشعر ان وجودي في موضوعات حضرتك و العكس يمثل شرف لي لانك من الشخصيات المميزة التي لها فكر عميق و نظرة موضوعية و هذا اكثر من نفتقده الان في المجتمع العربي, فاهلا و سهلا بك علي كرسي التعارف و اشكر الاخت الفاضلة ام احمد لاستضافتها لحضرتك.
> اما اسئلتي و ارجو الا تكون مزعجة لحضرتك:-
> السؤال الاول و هو يخص ثورة يوليو - في اعتقادي الشخصي ان المشكلة الاساسية في الحكم علي ثورة يوليو او تناولها لغير الموضوعيين ان الجميع يربطها بالرئيس الراحل عبد الناصر و الناصريين و كأن عبد الناصر وحدة الذي قام بها مما يجعل المحبون لعبد الناصر يرون ان ثورة يوليو هي التي اعادت  الحياة لشعب مصر اما الكارهون له فيرون انها سبب كل المصائب في مصر و قليل من هولاء الذين يحللونها بشكل موضوعي بعيدا عن اية اهواء او شخصيات سواء بمميزاتها و عيوبها فما رأي حضرتك في ثورة يوليو و و كيف نستطيع تصحيح الاخطاء الناتجة عنها و تري هل ما نحن فيه الان سببه ثورة يوليو و هل نحن محتاجون لثورة لتصحيح الوضع الحالي.
> و سؤالي الثاني و هو خاص ايضا بثورة يوليو في ضوء رواية مزرعة الحيوانات للكاتب الانجليزي جورج اورويل هل تري تقارب احداث الثورة و نتائجها مع ثورة الحيوانات في الرواية؟.
> السؤال الثالث :- ما رأيك في العمل الفكري في مصر و كيف تري مثقفي مصر و مستقبل الثقافة بها و علاقة الشباب بالعمل الفكري و الثقافي؟
> السؤال الرابع : - ما بعد الامل .. يطالبنا الجميع بعدم فقدان الامل في التغيير في مصرنا الحبيبة و الكثير يروا ان تغير السلطة و الحكومة هو الحل الامثل لكل مشاكل مصر لكني اري ان السلطة و الحكومة هما جزء من الشعب و تغيرهم  لا يضمن بشكل كبير التغيير الحقيقي لان المشكلة صارت في الشعب اكثر من الحكومة ..فما رأيك.. و  كيف تري مستقبل الاصلاح في مصر و ما يجب ان نفعلة بعد الامل ؟؟
> السؤال الخامس :- في يوم واحد افتقدت مصر اثنين من اهم مثقفيها و هم الكاتب الصحفي مجدي مهنا و الاديب و الناقد رجاء النقاش رحمهما الله .. كيف تري الراحلين؟؟
> لدي الكثير من الاسئلة و لكني احوال الالتزام بالقاعدة التي وضعتها اختي الحبيبة ام احمد بالا تزيد الاسئلة عن 5 اسئلة و ارجو الا اكون قد اثقلت علي حضرتك باسئلتي.
> ...


ابنتى الفاضلة / أم الشهيد
بارك الله فيك .واشكرك على ثقتك وكلماتك الطيبة . 



> السؤال الأول :فما رأيك في ثورة يوليو و و كيف نستطيع تصحيح الاخطاء الناتجة عنها و تري هل ما نحن فيه الان سببه ثورة يوليو و هل نحن محتاجون لثورة لتصحيح الوضع الحالي.


ثورة يوليو 1952 هى ثورة مصر قام بها ابناء مصر لتطهير مصر من دنس الأستعمار الأنجليزى وانا اعتبر من جيل الثورة ومناصريها وأن اختلفت معها فى الحكم على العصر الملكى ككل بأنه فاسد  و تزوير تاريخ تلك الحقبة .. ولكن لا ننسى محاسن الثورة وإنجازاتها ومنها ما هو شامخ حتى الأن مثل السد العالى وبناء جيش وطنى وتأجيج الشعور بالكرامة والعزة بين المصرببن . 

أما ما نحن فيه الأن فقد يكون لبعض قادة ثورة يوليو يد فيه بتأيدهم للحكم الشمولى وأتباع سياسات اشتراكية غير واضحة المعالم مما أدى إلى الأتكالية فى العمل والأكتفاء بالشعارات الجوفاء .

كثرة ترديد اسم الثورة أو الثورات لا أحبه فثورة يوليو نسبت لعبد الناصر وثورة التصحيح لأنور السادات وأنا أوؤيد أسم الإصلاح للتغلب على ما نعانيه الأن وللقضاء على المحسوبية والفساد الإدارى والأحتكار . 

جمال عبد الناصر كان مواطن مصرى نظيف ونزيه من الطراز الأول ولكنه مسئول أمام الخالق عما فعله معاونوه من أمثال صلاح نصر وهو مسئول أخلاقياً عن هزيمة يونيو 1967 وأن كانت المسئولية التى لا أبرأه منها تنصب اساساً فى قادة القوات المسلحة الذين لم يكونوا على مستوى المسئولية . ولكن لا ننسى أن من خطط لقيام الجيش مرة اخرى هم عبد الناصر وأعوانه وأن نصر 1967 لم يكن يتحقق إلا بتخطيطهم وإستنزاف إسرائيل ( حرب الأستنزاف ) .



> فى ضوء رواية مزرعة الحيوانات للكاتب الانجليزي جورج اورويل هل تري تقارب احداث الثورة و نتائجها مع ثورة الحيوانات في الرواية؟.


قصة ثورة  الحيوانات أستند كاتبها على دراسته للثورات التى قامت ومنها الثورة الفرنسية وكيف بدأت شعبية ثم كانت الفوضى الموجههه لصالح اشخاص بعينهم ثم أكل ابناء الثورة أنفسهم . وهذا ينطبق على معظم الثورات وثورة يوليو ليست بعيدة عن ذلك فقد خرج الشعب لتأيدها عن بكرة ابيها ثم أستغلت التجمعات الشعبية فى الأطاحة بأعلام مثل ابو القانون المصرى الدكتور السنهورى ومحمد نجيب قائد الثورة الذى عرفها الناس به ولولاه ما نجحت ثم صفى الضباط الأحرار بعضهم فقد قبض على بعضهم  وهرب البعض الأخر واختار منفى خارج مصر . وفى النهاية كان كمزرعة الحيوانات المتحكم فرد واحد والكل يحاول اقناع الجميع انه يعمل تحت أمرته والحقيقة أن كل منهم يعمل لصالحه




> السؤال الثالث :- ما رأيك في العمل الفكري في مصر و كيف تري مثقفي مصر و مستقبل الثقافة بها و علاقة الشباب بالعمل الفكري و الثقافي؟


هذا السؤال كتلة واحدة لا تتجزء فالفكر والمثقف والثقافة انا شخصياً لا اعتبر وجود فرق بينهم.
وأخطر ما نواجهه الأن هو محاولة محو ثقافتنا الإسلامية والشرقية المصرية بوجه خاص وإحلال الفكر والثقافة العلمانية والغربية مكانها وكان الدكتور/ طه حسين 1889- 1973م من أبرز المفكريين فى عصرنا الحديث الذين تزعموا الدعوة للتغريب في العالم الإسلامي ولكنه من وجهة نظرى كان يسعى لمزج الثقافة الشرقية بالثقافة الغربية وكان له كتاب عن  الشعر الجاهلي ومستقبل الثقافة في مصر.

والتغريب هو تيار فكري ذو أبعاد سياسية واجتماعية وثقافية وفنيةهدفها صبغ حياتنا بالصبغة الغربية مما يتسبب فى حالة غفلتنا عن الهدف أن تلغى شخصيتنا الإسلامية الشرقية المميزة ونصبح أسرى التبعية الكاملة للحضارة الغربية.

ولا أريد أن يظن أحد أننى ضد التقدم ومع إبقائنا محلك سر أو متخلفين كما يحب أهل الغرب أن يصفونا ولكن أنا مع أن نأخذ منهم ما يتماشى مع ثقافتنا التى تميزنا والتى سدنا بها العالم سابقاً وليعودوا بذاكرتهم إلى الأندلس ذات الأفكار والثقافة الإسلامية والشرقية وكيف كان ملوك  الأوربيين يرسلون أبنائهم للتعلم فى الأندلس ولا ننسى أذدهار الثقافة فى عصر الخليفة المأمون ابن هارون الرشيد وأستعانته بالثقافة الغربية وترجمة كتبها . 
وهنا أاخذ مثالاً يحتذى به وهو الشيخ محمد عبده 1849-1905م الذى تتلمذ على يد الشيخ جمال الدين الأفغاني والأثنان من الإصلاحيين الذين دعوا إلى مهاجمة التقاليدالغير نافعة أو الضارة من خلال فتاويهم  ودعا الشيخ محمد عبده إلى إدخال العلوم العصرية إلى الأزهر لتطويره وتحديثه.وسار على دربه بعد ذلك تلميذه قاسم أمين 1865 – 1908م فى إلى تحرير المرأة وتمكينها من العمل في الوظائف والأعمال العامة. 
وأرى أن مثقفى مصر بخير ولكنهم مكبلون بالحجر على فكرهم فى إتجاهات معينة كما أن من يسبحون فى تيار الثقافة الغربية لهم صوت  عالى مسموع يشوشر على الجميع واخطر مثقفى مصر الأن من يحورون أمور الدين للتماشى مع الدنيا ويتهموا الإسلام بالتخلف ومنهم ( سيد القمنى ) .الذى يركز فى كتاباته على نقد العلماء وعلى مسأل مثل تعدد الزوجات في الإسلام وتحديد الطلاق واختلاط الجنسين.
وهنا اقول وقد يختلف معى الكثيريين أن الفكر القومي فكرة من أفكار الغرب بدأت فى القرن التاسع عشر وقد انتقل من أوروبا إلى العرب المسلمين وغيرهم من الشرقيين بهدف  تمزيق الكتل الكبيرة إلى كيانات جزئية تقوم على رابط جغرافي يجمع أناساً ينتمون إلى أصول عرقية مشتركة. ونحن نرى نتيجة ذلك فى تمزق الأمة الإسلامية الكبيرة وأنقسامها لعرب وعجم .
ومن منا ينسى مؤتمر السكان والتنمية الذى عقد فى  سبتمبر 1994م بالقاهرة بهدف نشر ثقافة وأفكار التحلل الجنسي "الغربية" بين المسلمين وإباحة الإجهاض والزواج الحر والسفاح.
من أهم واجبات مثقفينا  وقادة فكرنا كشف مخططات التغريب وتبيان سمومه ومفترياته والعودة للهويه الإسلامية والشرقية مع الأستفادة من الثقافة الغربية...
السؤال الخامس :- في يوم واحد افتقدت مصر اثنين من اهم مثقفيها و هم الكاتب الصحفي مجدي مهنا و الاديب و الناقد رجاء النقاش رحمهما الله .. كيف تري الراحلين؟؟
رحمهم الله فقد كان علمين فرجاء النقاش ناقد مبدع تتلمذ على يديه الكثيريين وكنت أحب متابعة عمود مجدى مهنا فى جريدة المصرى اليوم فقد كان لا يخشلا فى الله لومة لائم . اسكنهم المولى فسيح جناته
أرجو أن اكون جاوبت . دمت بخير
-

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

عدناالسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الأستاذ الحبيب الغالي
سيد ابراهيم
والد عزيز لي طالما أسعدني بلفظته "ابني العزيز"
تمنيت أن ألقاه في مقابلتكم الأخيرة بنادي المعلمين والتعرف علي الكثيرين منكم لكن لم يحالفني الحظ
أتمني التشرف بالتعرف عليه شخصياً في القريب بمشيئة الله.
أكثر ما جذبني لأستاذنا الحبيب هو مرونته .. ليس متعصباً متطرفاً في كل نقاش وحوار مثلما وجدت الكثيرين هنا عصبيين وقريبيين للغاية من أي تجريح مهما كان الاختلاف بين الشخصين تافه وسطحي ولا يعني أبداً اختلاف ثقافة وبيئة زيد الفكرية عن عبيد!
لكن يبدو أن فينا من يبحث خصيصاً عن الاختلافات ليتبع متعته ويستعرض عضلاته في الاستهجان بالغير ومضايقته عند أي بادرة خلاف.
حنون طالما نلت أستاذي الحبيب احترام الجميع ومحبتهم ولا أظن بوجود من يناصبك حقداً أو عداءاً لا قدر الله.
أستاذي العزيز أرجو ألا أثقل عليك وأضرب أرقاماً قياسية في عدد الأسئلة أكثر من أرقام أيمن الفلكية لكني قد أدخل لأضع عدد وافر من الأسئلة كلما سنحت لي الفرصة فأنا كنت بحاجة للاقتراب من سيادتكم أكثر وهاقد أتيحت الفرصة ولله الحمد.
1- برأيك ما هي أفضل مراحل العمر لدي الانسان؟
بعضهم يقول الطفولة وبعضهم يقول الشباب ومرحلة الجامعة وأخريين يقولوا مسئولية العمل وغيرهم يقول أوائل أيام الزواج وقلائل يقولوا عشرة الزوجين وبقائهم لبعضهم بعضاً بعد تولي أخر أبنائهم مسئوليته وبيته فماذا تقول أنت؟
2- في موضوعي الخاص بشيعة مصر وضعت في نقاط تخيلي العقائدي القادر علي احداث تقارب بين السنة والشيعة وفي كرسي التعارف الأخير لي ذكرت عن تخيلي السياسي القادر علي هذا التقارب فكيف تري سيادتكم الأمر .. هل بالمقدور احداث تقارب؟ وان كان بنعم فكيف؟
3- الجيش المصري .. أتخيل أن سيادتكم متابع للقراءة عن مقومات الجيوش وعن التطور في صناعة السلاح دام أنك أحببت الحياة العسكرية وارتبطت بالجيش المصري فيه .. قبل حرب 73 كنا نملك ترسانة بحرية أقوي بكثير من نظيرتها الاسرائيلية ولم يكن بمقدورنا توظيفها لضعف الدفاع الجوي والقوات الجوية في حينه والأن وبعد أن صرنا بفضل المعونة الأميكية نملك غطاء جوي كثيف من أسراب الاف 16 بات العدو الاسرائيلي يملك تكنولوجيا متقدمة جداً في الدفاع الجوي.
بعيداً عن بسالة المصري وحماسته التي تلهبه وتكسبه معاركه .. هل تظن أن بمقدورنا تحمل حرب لا قدر الله والانتصار فيها .. مع اسرائيل كانت أو مع أمريكا؟
4- كيف تري السادات وما رأيك في فكرته الخاصة بايصال نهر النيل الي اسرائيل من قبل؟ وكيف تري نصر اكتوبر؟
هل تراه  نصر غير كامل بعد أن حصلنا علي باقي الأراضي بمعاهدة السلام أو بتسول السلام والقبول بشروط تجعلنا وبعد انقضاء مدة المعاهدة لازلنا عجزة لا نقوي علي زيادة حراس الحدود وايجاد كثافة أكبر من الجيش في سيناء؟
5- ما هي هواياتك أستاذنا العزيز وما هي صنوف الكتب التي تحب قراءتها وما أحب الكتب اليك؟
6- 


> أستاذ أبن رشد 
> 
> حضرتك قلت الحقيقة المؤلمة فعلاً 
> 
> محدش بيفتكر مصر إلا بالأنتقاد وبس 
> رغم كل الحاجات الكتيرة جداً جداً الكويسة في مصر


هكذا بدأ أختي العزيزة MASR_EGYPT احدي ردودها عليّ في موضوع ما لي فأثر ردها فيّ بشدة.
هل تري أن مصر شعباً وساسة مظلومين من العرب حقاً؟ ولم؟
7- ذات مرة سألني صديق سوري لماذا أنتم المصريين الأكثر انتقاداً للحكومات ولأوضاعنا كعرب فأجبته اجابة أعجبته كثيراً .. ما هو رد أستاذنا سيد ابراهيم على سؤال مشابه؟
8- هل تؤمن أن دور مصر تراجع أم أنه لازال دور حيوي لم يتراجع وانما يتغير مع طبائع الزمن المرحلية؟
9- ما تعليقك علي اقامة قاعدة فرنسية عسكرية في الامارات؟
ومن قبلها قواعد أمريكية في السعودية وقطر والكويت؟
وماذا برأيك كان سيحدث لو كانت مصر وافقت علي الطلب القديم (لا أذكر ان كان قدم أيام ناصر أم السادات ورفض) الخاص بانشاء قاعدة بحرية روسية في مصر
وأخيراً وحول الأمر نفسه مرت فترة تحدثت فيها عدد كبير من الصحف علي انشاء قاعدة بحرية روسية في ميناء طرطوس بسوريا .. فكيف تري هذه الخطوة ان حدثت؟
10- ما تعليقك علي هذه الأسماء؟
جمال عبد الناصر
محمد حسنين هيكل
محمد نجيب
أنور السادات
محمد ابراهيم كامل
مصطفي خليل
كيسنجر
ساسون أول سفير اسرائيلي
مبارك
مبارك الثاني
صفية زغلول
القذافي
صدام حسين
الملك حسين
الملك عبد الله
حمد بن خليفة آل ثاني
أبو مازن
صدام حسين
عمرو موسي
الشريف حسين
نجيب محفوظ
يوسف ادريس
الخميني
تكفي هذه الأسئلة وربما يكن لي عودة قريبة باذن الله  ::mazika2::  
منور يا أستاذنا

----------


## سيد جعيتم

[quote]


> أستاذ سيد السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
> 
> 
> قريت لحضرتك مواضيع جميلة هنا 
> 
>  عاوزة أسأل ثلاثة أسئلة من فضلك
> 
> الأول لو الأنسان كان في موقف , تتعارض فيه الرحمة مع العدالة 
> يختار أية ..
> ...


ألأخت الفاضلة / مصر بكل لغات العالم
مرحباص يكِ وأشكرك على مرورك وأسئلتك 



> الأول لو الأنسان كان في موقف , تتعارض فيه الرحمة مع العدالة 
> يختار أية ..



يصور العدل على جدار المحاكم بأمرأة معصوبة العينين تحمل ميزان . وأنا أحب أن تكون العدالة مفتوحة العينين وليست عمياء والقاضى هو ميزان العدل والرحمة والسلطة التى أعطيت له فى تحقيق العدل يجب أن تكون مغلفة بالرحمة  ويجب أن تسبق رحمته عدله . ولا ننسى أن من ضمن أسماء الله الغفور الرحيم . وإذا كنا نطالب بتطبيق العدالة بحزم مع عتاة المجرمين ومن يبيعون وطنهم إلا أنه فى كثير من القضايا التى يكون أطرافها غير معتادى الإجرام تكون الرحمة مقدمة على العدل . ومثال ذلك إنسان جوعان ولا يملك قوت يومه فسرق رغيف خبز فهو فى نظر القانون سارق وانا لا اعتبره لص . أو طالب قام بمعاكسة فتاة وهو سلوك مرفوض فلو حكم عليه وكانت له سابقة لعاش طول عمره مدان . الرحمة يا سيدتى فوق العدل




> الثانى لو حضرتك في أمكانك أختيار زمن معين تعيش فيه 
> كنت تختار أي زمن 
> وكنت تفضل تلتقي بمين من شخصيات الزمن ده


حقيقى كنت أحب فى بداية تكوين الأسرة الفرعونية الثامنة عشر وألتقى بأحمس وأشارك فى تحرير مصر من الرعاة الهكسوس . وقد روادنى هذا الحلم فعلاً .




> أية أجمل صفة للبنت أو المرأة من وجهة نظرك 
> وأية الصفة اللي مش من الجميل أنها تتصف بيها 
> ونفس الشيء بالنسبة للرجل ...


أجمل صفة للبنات والسيدات هى الحنان والرحمة والوفاء فإذا وضعناهم فى خلاط  لكان المزيج يقول الرقة
لهذا لا أحب صفة البنت المسترجله 
أما أجمل صفات الرجل أن يكون رجلاً حقيقى يحتوى الجميع فى داخله ويكون السند وقت اللزوم وأن يتمتع بالحكمة والتروى 
اشكرك ودمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> *الوالد والاستاذ العزيز سيد ابراهيم 
> 
> اهلا بك على كرسى التعارف منور والله
>  والكرسى ازداد شرف بحضرتك
> يعلم الله كم احبك واتمنى انى اقابل حضرتك ان شاء الله
> 
> موضوعاتك دائما لها معنى سياسى او تاريخى
>  ياترى ايه رؤيه حضرتك لمستقبل مصر ياترى فى امل ان حال البلد ينصلح بعد الفساد والغلاء اللى عايشين فيه ؟
> 
> ...


ابنى الحبيب الأهلاوى / محمود زايد
شعورك يا محمود هو نفس شعورى وانت أنسان محترم وربنا يسهل ونلتقى فى أى لقاء قادم . سؤالك من الأسئلة الصعبة 




> ياترى ايه رؤيه حضرتك لمستقبل مصر ياترى فى امل ان حال البلد ينصلح بعد الفساد والغلاء اللى عايشين فيه ؟


مستقبل مصر هوشأننا نحن المصريين  وهو همنا  وأملنا  ثم أن مستقبل مصرنا لا ينفصم عن مستقبل العرب فإذا نحن قمنا قاموا والعكس صحيح  وقد تكون أوضاعنا السياسية والاقتصادية والاجتماعية الحالية غير مبشرة ولكن بنظرة على أوضاع المنطقة المحيطة بنا فسنجد أن ما نعانيه يعانيه الأخرون . كل دول منطقتنا بها حزب حاكم ومعارضة ولللأسف فأن العلاقة بينهم دائماً تحمها الأطماع وتبادل الأتهامات بالخيانة والعمالة .وبهذا فأن سياستنا الداخلية دائماً غير واضحة المعالم وكمثال عندما قال رئيس الوزراء بالغاء الدعم على  السلع الأساسية ثم قال رئيس الجمهورية أن هذا أمر سيادى وأوقف الغاء الدعم فعلى ماذا يدل هذا ألا يدل على عدم التنسيق بين اعلى السلطات الحاكمة وكلها تنتمى لجزب واحد . 
وسياستنا الخارجية تحكمها اعتبارات مثل القضية الفلسطنية وما تحملناهوسنتحمله بسببها سلباً أو إيجاباً فنحن فى الريادة بالنسبة لجميع الدول العربية ولا نستطيع أن نتخلى عن مسئولياتنا ثم تتحكم فينا المعونة الأمريكية وهى ليست بالمعونة البسيطة والأستغناء عنها يحتاج لسياسة أقتصادية جديدة 
وأملنا فى جيل شاب بأفكار جديدة يتولى مسئولية الحكم بصرف النظر عن ألأنتماءات الحزبية على أن تأتى به أنتخابات نزيهة يشارك بها الشعب المصرى بإيمان بأن صالح البلد هم صانعوه وأنهيجب أن يكون هناك تعايش فعلى وتعاون سياسى بين جميع الأحزاب ينصب فى صالح البلد 

إذاً أملنا فى التغيير ومعه الإصلاح فهذا ما يخرجنا من أزمتنا الراهنة كما يجب إلغاء قانون الطوارىء الحالى وأستبداله بقانون مكافحة الأرهاب وأنا مع الذين قالوا أن به قوانين تكبل الحريات ويجب تعديلها
وأرى أن مصر يمكن أن تكون متقدمة أقتصادياً وتنضم لمعسكر النمور إذا خلصت النوايا ووضعنا الضمير أمامنا وألغينا الأحتكار وحاكمنا مافيا الفساد وخير دليل على الأحتكار مشكلة حديد التسليح والأسمنت وما تلاه من ارتفاع اسعار البناء وصعوبة وجود سكن للشباب . وأتمنى أن تعود الدولة لنظام المساكن الشعبية وأن يكون السكن فيها بالإيجار فالتمليك لا يملك الشباب أن ينالوه.
المستقبل عريض وهو بيد الشباب . اشكرك يا محمود وأتمنى لك الخبر

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأبن العزيز / أيمن خطاب



> الضوء الثالث عشر 
> 
> ( القراءة ) 
> 
> 
> إن الإنسان بداخله قوة لا يكتشفها إلا بالبحث عنها وتنميتها ، فعلى سبيل المثال نذكر حارس العمارة الإنجليزي ( ترين روبنز ) والذي استطاع باستغلال الوقت في القراءة الجيده ، أصبح مدرباً على قدر كبير وبات من الأثرياء ولديه طائرة خاصة ، حتى أنه حمل لقب مدرب خاص في الثقافه والقراءة وكانت الاستشارة لديه في الساعه الواحده فقط بعشرة آلاف دولار . فلماذا في مجتمعاتنا العربيه بدأت الثقافه والوعي الثقافي في الاضمحلال والسقوط إلى الهاوية ..!


من حوالى ثلاثين سنة كان ممكن تحصل على كتاب رخيص الثمن غالى المحتوى . كان عندنا سور الأزبكية وكان سعر الكتاب يبداء من خمسة قروش ولا يزيد عن خمسة جنيهات لأمهات الكتب . كانت دور النشر الحكومية تصدر سلاسل من الكتب فى أجزاء الجزء بخمسة وعشرين قرشاً وقد أقنيت من هذه المجموعات تاريخ الجبرتى وتاريخ ابن إياس . كنا نجد الكتاب فنقراء ومن لم يكن يملك شراء الكتاب فكانت دور الكتب منتشرة بجميع الأحياء  .
كان هذا في فترة الخمسينيات والستينيات وأول السبعينيات من القرن العشرين وكنا نتبادل الكتب مع بعضنا حتى أننى شكلت ثقافة أولادى من سور الأزبكية فقد اشترى من هناك مجلات الأطفال المصرية والعربية بأسعار رخيصة .   ولكن في الفترة التي تلك العهود أصبح الأدب والكتب تجارة وأنتشرت الكتب ذات الموضوعات التافههة إلا فى القليل فكان العزوف عن القرأة وإضمحلال الثقافة  وتقييد حرية الكتاب وظهور جيل من المثقفين المنافقين  ولم يعد الكتاب خير جليس لنا .
ثم أننى لست مع الذين يقولون أن أنتشار الكتاب الأكترونى ووسائل الاعلام المرئية هى السبب الرئيسى فقد تكون من الأسباب ولكنمهما كانت الإغراءات فالكتاب المقروء له السبق ويعطينا تميزاً يسد حاجتنا في تنمية ثقافتنا  بسعة وحرية. 
- وما اتمناه الان هو ان تسود الثقافية الحقيقية بين الاجيال القادمة التي تتطلع الى السلام والحرية والمحبة ويبقى الكتاب خير جليس في الزمان.
وقد سألتنى أم الشهيد سوال فى نفس الموضوع هو 



> ما رأيك في العمل الفكري في مصر و كيف تري مثقفي مصر و مستقبل الثقافة بها و علاقة الشباب بالعمل الفكري و الثقافي؟


وكانت أجابتى هى
هذا السؤال كتلة واحدة لا تتجزء فالفكر والمثقف والثقافة انا شخصياً لا اعتبر وجود فرق بينهم.
وأخطر ما نواجهه الأن هو محاولة محو ثقافتنا الإسلامية والشرقية المصرية بوجه خاص وإحلال الفكر والثقافة العلمانية والغربية مكانها وكان الدكتور/ طه حسين 1889- 1973م من أبرز المفكريين فى عصرنا الحديث الذين تزعموا الدعوة للتغريب في العالم الإسلامي ولكنه من وجهة نظرى كان يسعى لمزج الثقافة الشرقية بالثقافة الغربية وكان له كتاب عن الشعر الجاهلي ومستقبل الثقافة في مصر.

والتغريب هو تيار فكري ذو أبعاد سياسية واجتماعية وثقافية وفنيةهدفها صبغ حياتنا بالصبغة الغربية مما يتسبب فى حالة غفلتنا عن الهدف أن تلغى شخصيتنا الإسلامية الشرقية المميزة ونصبح أسرى التبعية الكاملة للحضارة الغربية.

ولا أريد أن يظن أحد أننى ضد التقدم ومع إبقائنا محلك سر أو متخلفين كما يحب أهل الغرب أن يصفونا ولكن أنا مع أن نأخذ منهم ما يتماشى مع ثقافتنا التى تميزنا والتى سدنا بها العالم سابقاً وليعودوا بذاكرتهم إلى الأندلس ذات الأفكار والثقافة الإسلامية والشرقية وكيف كان ملوك الأوربيين يرسلون أبنائهم للتعلم فى الأندلس ولا ننسى أذدهار الثقافة فى عصر الخليفة المأمون ابن هارون الرشيد وأستعانته بالثقافة الغربية وترجمة كتبها . 
وهنا أاخذ مثالاً يحتذى به وهو الشيخ محمد عبده 1849-1905م الذى تتلمذ على يد الشيخ جمال الدين الأفغاني والأثنان من الإصلاحيين الذين دعوا إلى مهاجمة التقاليدالغير نافعة أو الضارة من خلال فتاويهم ودعا الشيخ محمد عبده إلى إدخال العلوم العصرية إلى الأزهر لتطويره وتحديثه.وسار على دربه بعد ذلك تلميذه قاسم أمين 1865 – 1908م فى إلى تحرير المرأة وتمكينها من العمل في الوظائف والأعمال العامة. 
وأرى أن مثقفى مصر بخير ولكنهم مكبلون بالحجر على فكرهم فى إتجاهات معينة كما أن من يسبحون فى تيار الثقافة الغربية لهم صوت عالى مسموع يشوشر على الجميع واخطر مثقفى مصر الأن من يحورون أمور الدين للتماشى مع الدنيا ويتهموا الإسلام بالتخلف ومنهم ( سيد القمنى ) .الذى يركز فى كتاباته على نقد العلماء وعلى مسأل مثل تعدد الزوجات في الإسلام وتحديد الطلاق واختلاط الجنسين.
وهنا اقول وقد يختلف معى الكثيريين أن الفكر القومي فكرة من أفكار الغرب بدأت فى القرن التاسع عشر وقد انتقل من أوروبا إلى العرب المسلمين وغيرهم من الشرقيين بهدف تمزيق الكتل الكبيرة إلى كيانات جزئية تقوم على رابط جغرافي يجمع أناساً ينتمون إلى أصول عرقية مشتركة. ونحن نرى نتيجة ذلك فى تمزق الأمة الإسلامية الكبيرة وأنقسامها لعرب وعجم .
ومن منا ينسى مؤتمر السكان والتنمية الذى عقد فى سبتمبر 1994م بالقاهرة بهدف نشر ثقافة وأفكار التحلل الجنسي "الغربية" بين المسلمين وإباحة الإجهاض والزواج الحر والسفاح.
من أهم واجبات مثقفينا وقادة فكرنا كشف مخططات التغريب وتبيان سمومه ومفترياته والعودة للهويه الإسلامية والشرقية مع الأستفادة من الثقافة الغربية...
لى عودة مع بالقى الأسئلة أو الأضواء . دمت بخير يا ايمن

----------


## سيد جعيتم

ما زلنا مع اضواء ايمن خطاب



> الضوء الرابع عشر 
> 
> ( أيها العـقــلاء..!! كفـــوا عن هذا ) 
> 
> 
> لماذا كلما اجتهد أحد من الدعاة الإسلاميون الجدد المعاصرين بخلاف ما يراه العلماء .. خطأوه ، فنبذوه ، وحكمو عليه بالضلالة...؟ ماذا أبقو للناس؟.. وماذا أبقو لأنفسهم .. إنهم إذا صنعو ذلك فلن يجدوا حين يخطئون - ولا يسلمون من الخطأ - من يعذرهم ..، أو يقبل عثرتهم ..، أو يتقبل اجتهادهم ..، إن كانو مجتهدين... فلماذا لا يبقوا على أنفسهم وعلى إخوانهم.. فإن العذر إذا مُحي بزغ الشر بقرنه .. وإذا كان الله تعالى عذر عباده إذا أخطؤوا ، أو اجتهدوا ، فما بالهم يجحرون واسعا....


شوف يا ايمن موضوع الأجتهاد ليس بالسهل وأعتقد أنه كان لى باب عن الأجتهاد فى موضوع تغريب العقل المسلم . 
الاجتهاد في اللغة مأخوذ من " الجُهد " بمعنى الطاقة ، و من " الجَهد " بمعنى المشقة ، إذن فالمعنى اللغوي للاجتهاد هو بذل الوسع و الطاقة و القيام بعمل ما مع المشقة . وألأجتهاد فى الدين يعنى بذل الجهد لتحصيل العلم الشرعى من منابعه و الاجتهاد درجة رفيعة لا ينالها إلا ذو حظ عظيم و الاجتهاد واجب  على جميع علماء المسلمين .
وأقول أن باب الأجتهاد مفتوح ولم يغلق وأنه على رأس كل مائة عام يكون هناك مجتهد مجدد . ولكن المجتهد يجب أن يكون فقيهاً عالماً على أعلى الدرجات من الوعى الإسلامى وأن يكون مطلعاً على أحدث ما فى العلم قديمه وجديده .
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
(فلولا نَفَرَ من كلِّ فرقة منهم طائفةٌ ليتفقهوا في الدين وليُنذروا قومَهم اذا رجعوا إليهم لعلّهم يحذرون ) .(التوبة / 122)
الاجتهاد هو القوة المحركة التى تضمن أن يكون الاسلام فى مواكباً لجميع العصور طالما لا يكون هناك خروج أة تطويع للدين لصالح الدنيا أو مخالفة الشريعة .،  . ولابن سينا  كلام حول الاجتهاد في كتاب الشفاء فقد تطرق الى المبادئ الاجتماعية والمبادئ العائلية. يقول: لا حدّ للحاجات التي تظهر في حياة الانسان . إن الاصول في الاسلام ثابتة لا تتغير، وليست ثابتة من وجهة نظر الاسلام فقط ، بل هي حقائق يسلم بها كمبادئ حياتية في كافة الازمنة والعصور . وحكمها حكم منهج واقعي حقيقي لابدّ منه . أمّا الفروع فهي متغيرة ولا حدّ لها. لهذا السبب نقول بضرورة الاجتهاد وأهميته . وبعبارة اُخرى : لابد من وجود أخصائيين وخبراء في كل عصر ، لهم القدرة على تقديم الحلول المناسبة لمشكلات ذلك العصر من خلال استنباط الاحكام الجزئية التفصيلية الملائمة لكل فترة من المصادر المجملة للتشريع الاسلامي ، ولهم القابلية على الاستجابة للتطورات الحاصلة من خلال ادراكهم أن المسألة الفلانية الجديدة في أي أصل من الاصول.
وهنا أتذكر عندما قرأ الخليفة هارون الرشيد موطأ الأمام مالك فقال أنشره وأجعله اصل فقهنا فأعترض الأمام مالك وقال قولته الشهيرة ( علماء الأصول أتفقوا وعلماء الفروع اختلفوا وكان فى اختلافهم رحمة )ولو أن تلامذة الأمام مالك بعد وفاته خالفوا مقولته ووقفوا حجر عثرة فى طريق المجتهد والمجدد الأمام الشافعى .
الاجتهاد قد فقد روحه في واقعنا المعاصر لأسباب كثيرة منها تطويع الدين لصالح الحكام أو الخوف من الخطأ كما أن من يطلقون على أنفسهم لقب علماء ويتصدرون القنوات الفضائية ويفتون بما يريده اصحاب القناة أعتبرهم حجر عثرة فى طريق الأجتهاد وأيضاً من يحاربون المجتهدين لمجرد الحرب لا يقلون يشاركون فى هدم الأجتهاد وخير مثال على ذلك ما يلقاه الداعية عمرو خالد .
يقول القرآن الكريم  ::(: وما كان المؤمنون لينفروا كافّة فلولا نَفَرَ من كل فرقة منهم طائفة ليتفقهوا في الدين ...)(88) وقد فسر بعض المفسرين هذه الأية الكريمة (( بأن النفر المذكور هنا هو النفر من أجل الاجتهاد ، ومهما قيل في منطوق الاية فالهدف واضح من ذلك النفر ، من خلال التعبير القرآني نفسه عندما يقول : (ليتفقهوا في الدين) فالقرآن تطرق الى هذه القضية المهمة ، وسمّـاها : التفقّه في الدين وهذا التعبير أعمق معنىً من تعبير علم الدين .. فهناك تعبيران إذن ، أحدهما : علم الدين ، الثاني : التفقّه في الدين . والعلم مفهومه واسع ، ويمكن اطلاقه على كثير من حقول المعرفة . أمّا التفقّه فهو ليس كذلك ، ولا يمكن استعماله في كل مكان لانّه يعني التعمق في العلم ، ودرجته أعلى من درجة العلم ))

إذاً فأن باب الأجتهاد يجب أن يبقى مفتوحاً  فالشريعة الإسلامية   سماوية كاملة ولا شريعة بعدها  ويجب أن نعلم أن الحوادث و الوقائع لا تنحصر فيما كانت في زمن الرسول ( صلَّى الله عليه و آله ) فالتطورات المتلاحقة في الحياة تطرح احتياجات و حالات جديدة ، تحتاج كل و احدة منها طبعا إلى حكم شرعي خاص ولهذا فأن فتح باب الاجتهاد في وجه الفقهاء على طول التاريخ أمراً ضرورياً  ليساير سُنن الحياة و تطورها دون الإخلال لالأصول والثوابت وبما يجعل النصوص الشرعية حيّة متحركة للنهى التباعد  بين الدين و الدنيا بتطورها العلمى والأجتماعى 
لنا عودة مع اضواء ايمن خطاب

----------


## أسد ماركو

الوالد العزيز / سيد جعيتم
أمتعتنا فقد تابعت الأسئلة والإجابات . فى البداية ارسل لك ولصاعق والمفكر السلام والتحية وأخرجك إلى جو الرياضة :
أيه تحليلك لمباريات المنتخب المصرى فى البطولة الأفريقية الأخيرة ؟
عايزين نعرف أى الرياضات مارستها .
اشكرك يا والدى العزيز

----------


## سيد جعيتم

[QUOTE]


> عدناالسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الأستاذ الحبيب الغالي
> سيد ابراهيم
> والد عزيز لي طالما أسعدني بلفظته "ابني العزيز"
> تمنيت أن ألقاه في مقابلتكم الأخيرة بنادي المعلمين والتعرف علي الكثيرين منكم لكن لم يحالفني الحظ
> أتمني التشرف بالتعرف عليه شخصياً في القريب بمشيئة الله.
> أكثر ما جذبني لأستاذنا الحبيب هو مرونته .. ليس متعصباً متطرفاً في كل نقاش وحوار مثلما وجدت الكثيرين هنا عصبيين وقريبيين للغاية من أي تجريح مهما كان الاختلاف بين الشخصين تافه وسطحي ولا يعني أبداً اختلاف ثقافة وبيئة زيد الفكرية عن عبيد!
> لكن يبدو أن فينا من يبحث خصيصاً عن الاختلافات ليتبع متعته ويستعرض عضلاته في الاستهجان بالغير ومضايقته عند أي بادرة خلاف.
> حنون طالما نلت أستاذي الحبيب احترام الجميع ومحبتهم ولا أظن بوجود من يناصبك حقداً أو عداءاً لا قدر الله.
> ...


[/QUOTE
الأبنالفاضل / ايمن رشدى
بارك الله فيك يا ايمن . يجب أن تعلم أننى اكون سعيد جداً بالشباب المتفتح الواعد الذى يحكم عقله ويزن الأمور ويتقبل الأختلاف فى الرأى وانتعلى رأسهم يا ايمن . بمشيئة الله يكون لنا لقاء قريب لأتعرف على ابن عزيز عن قرب
ندخل للسئلة 



> 1- برأيك ما هي أفضل مراحل العمر لدي الانسان؟


اعغتقد أن جميع المراتحل العمريه هامة للأنسان وحرمان الأنسان من مرحلة من هذه المراحل ينقص كثيراً من تمتع الأنسان بالمرحلة المقبله بل ويجعله عرضة للأمراض النفسية  بسبب نقص نمو شخصيته
الانسان ومراحل حياته فلكل فترة من عمر الأنسان عناصر يجب أن تستكمل ليبنى عليها فى المرحلة التاليه فمثلاً الطفولة تتكون من خلالها عناصر شخصية الأنسان وهى المرحلة التى يكون للغير فيها الفضل فى توجيه الشخصية سلباً أو إيجاباً بما يقدمونه للطفل من حب وحنان ورعاية ويوفره له الألعاب الضروريه فى هذه المرحلة .
ثم نأتى لمرحلة المراهقة وهى من أخطر المراحل فهى مرحلة فاصلة بين الطفولة وباقى الأطوار وهى المرحلة التى تعتمد على عقل المراهق التى وضع اساسها فى مرحلة الطفولة حيث أن من يعيش هذه المرحلة يسرح بخياله الواسع فيما كان يتخيله فى مرحلته السابقة  وما يمارسه فعلياً ويفكر فيه لمستقبله 

وبعدها ينتقل لمرحلة الشباب والشباب والمستقبل المفتوح فهى سن العمل وبداية الأنفصال عن اسرة وتكوين اسرة جديدة وإذا لم يكن قد استوفى جميع مكونات المراحل السابقة فستكون أمامه الصعوبات مثل السدود وهذه هى المرحلة التى يستطيع الأنسان الحكم على نفسه وتقيمها ويلى مرحلة الشباب ما يسمى بالنضوج حيث يكون الأنسان فى هذه الحلقة قد أكتسب شخصيته ويعلم تماماً ما له وما عليه ثم يلى ذلك مرحلة الشيخوخه أو الحكمة وتشكلها خبرة السنين وهى نتاج لجميع المراحل السابقة وكما يقولون فهى السن التى يجد فيها الأنسان فرصة للتأمل ويبحث عن كيفية إفادة الآخرين ولكن سلوكنا فى الشيخزخة يميل لمرحلة الطفولة  وخطورة هذه المرحلة فى الأستسلام للمرض وللرقاد فيتوقف الفكر ويضعف الجسد .
أما  افضل المراحل فهى مرحلة الطفولة ..



> 2- في موضوعي الخاص بشيعة مصر وضعت في نقاط تخيلي العقائدي القادر علي احداث تقارب بين السنة والشيعة وفي كرسي التعارف الأخير لي ذكرت عن تخيلي السياسي القادر علي هذا التقارب فكيف تري سيادتكم الأمر .. هل بالمقدور احداث تقارب؟ وان كان بنعم فكيف؟


نعم نستطيع إحداث تقارب لو خلصت النوايا وكان الإسلام هو هدفنا جميعاً . ولو نظرنا للأمر من الناحية السياسية البحته بعيداً عن الدين لعلمنا أن المعركة الدائرة كانت على من يتولى الحكم وكانت هذه المعركة بين الأنصار ولا علاقة للرؤس بها أى أن سيدنا على وسيدنا معاوية لم يكن هدفهم إنقسام المسلمين وأنما دافهع كل منهما عن ما يراه حقاً وكان سببها تقديم قتلة سيدنا عثمان للعدالة كما نقول الأن وأثر سيدنا على التريث لأن من تأمر على سيدنا عثمان كثيرين ومن أقطار متعددة ومعنى القصاص العاجل منهم أن تسيل دماء المسلمين أنهاراً . المهم تدخلت بعد ذلك السياسة وبدأت الأنقسامات فأستحدثت مذاهب سياسية تحت غطاء دينى ولو نزعنا هذا الغطاء الدينى الزائف لظهرت الحقيقة جلية .ولن يكون هناك تقارب يبدأ من قمة العلماء ولكن فى رأى يبدأ من اسفل مننا نحن القاعدة العريضة .



> - الجيش المصري .. أتخيل أن سيادتكم متابع للقراءة عن مقومات الجيوش وعن التطور في صناعة السلاح دام أنك أحببت الحياة العسكرية وارتبطت بالجيش المصري فيه .. قبل حرب 73 كنا نملك ترسانة بحرية أقوي بكثير من نظيرتها الاسرائيلية ولم يكن بمقدورنا توظيفها لضعف الدفاع الجوي والقوات الجوية في حينه والأن وبعد أن صرنا بفضل المعونة الأميكية نملك غطاء جوي كثيف من أسراب الاف 16 بات العدو الاسرائيلي يملك تكنولوجيا متقدمة جداً في الدفاع الجوي.
> بعيداً عن بسالة المصري وحماسته التي تلهبه وتكسبه معاركه .. هل تظن أن بمقدورنا تحمل حرب لا قدر الله والانتصار فيها .. مع اسرائيل كانت أو مع أمريكا؟


سؤال صعب يا ايمن فعلاً وهنا يجب أن نضع الجانب الأقتصادى أمام اعيننا . نحن نملك النفس الطويل ولدينا القدرة على إعادة بناء قواتنا وهذا ما لا تملكه إسرائيل إلا بأمداد مباشر وسريع لأرض المعركة . ففى عام 1973 كان الأمداد الأمريكى بالسلاح والعتاد ينزل فى العريش المصرية أى انه كامل لا يحتاج إعادة تجميع أو طلاء بلون وعلامات الجيش أو الأطقم المدربه .
فإذا طالت الحرب فى ظل الأشتباك المباشر فأن الإسرائيليين ستتوقف مصانعهم وأقتصادهم بسبب تجنيد شعبهم كله على السلاح وفى أرض المعركة وهذا فعلاً هو نظام الجيش الإسرائيلى عند تعبئته حيث يشارك كل من يحيا فى إسرائيل فى المعركة وأن تفاوتت نسب اشتراكهم فى النوعيات المختلفة من القوات . المهم يتوقف تماماً أقتصاد إسرائيل ولأى معونة تأتى من الخارج حد أقصى وحتماً ستتوقف بعده . 
هزيمة إسرائيل تكون أقتصادية . أما مع أمريكا فلا يوجد ميزان للقوة ولكن لن تستطيع أمريكا القتال فى جبهات غير المشغولة بها حالياً . ثم لا تنسى يا ايمن أن لنا عقول ولنعد لتخطيط المصريين لحرب اكتوبر ونعلم كيف تغلبوا على التفوق فى العتاد والذخيرة والمعدات والتكنولوجيا المتقدمه .
لنا عودة . دمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

ما زلنا مع ايمن رشدى
4


> - كيف تري السادات وما رأيك في فكرته الخاصة بايصال نهر النيل الي اسرائيل من قبل؟ وكيف تري نصر اكتوبر؟
> هل تراه نصر غير كامل بعد أن حصلنا علي باقي الأراضي بمعاهدة السلام أو بتسول السلام والقبول بشروط تجعلنا وبعد انقضاء مدة المعاهدة لازلنا عجزة لا نقوي علي زيادة حراس الحدود وايجاد كثافة أكبر من الجيش في سيناء؟


- فكرة توصيل نهر النيل لإسرائيل لم تثبت صحتها حتى الأن ومصر لا تملكه حيث تربطنا أتفاقات مع دول حوض النيل . أما إذا كانت صحيحة فأنا لا أوؤيدها .
- نصر أكتوبر كان نصراً عزيزاً أسترددنا فيه كرامتنا ورفعنا راسنا ولولا تقهقر القوات السورية ودفعنا لتطوير الهجوم خارج مظلة الفاع الجوى المصرية لكان للنصر طعم أخر فلولا تطوير الهجوم بأستخدام الفرقة المدرعة التى كانت موجودة غرب القناة لسد الثغرة بين الجيش الثانى والثالث ما حدثت الثغرة التى شوهت النصر
- أتفاقية كامب ديفيد كان بها كثير من الشوائب ومنها تحديد المناطق المنزوعة السلاح وتحديد عدد القوات المصرية فى كل خط من خطوط سيناء ثم تكالبنا نحن العرب على الكيان الصهيونى جعلنا نسير خلفه بعد أم كان يتمنى أن نجلس إلى منضدة واحدة معهم . وبهذا فأن نصر اكتوبر كان نصراً عسكرياً غير ناجح سياسياً .

[quote]5- ما هي هواياتك أستاذنا العزيز وما هي صنوف الكتب التي تحب قراءتها وما أحب الكتب اليك؟[/
Quote]6- 

هوايتى الأولى القرأة فى أى مجال حتى لو كان خاص بالأطفال . ثم الأكتفاء من الرياضة بالمشاهدة لمباريات كرة القدم ثم الملاكمة ثم كرة اليد والكرة الطائرة ثم السلة وأعشق المصارعة الحرة رغم ما فيها من تمثيل وأحب لقاء الأصدقاء والتواصل معهم .
احب قرأة كتب التاريخ وكتب الشعر وفى المقدمة الكتب الدينية ولكنى لا أحب منها كتب الرصيف الخاصة بالوعيد بالويل والثبور ودخول النار وأحب الكتب لنفسى القرآن الكريم وقد قرأت الكتاب المقدس كاملاً ( التوراة والأناجيل )




> هكذا بدأ أختي العزيزة Masr_egypt احدي ردودها عليّ في موضوع ما لي فأثر ردها فيّ بشدة.
> هل تري أن مصر شعباً وساسة مظلومين من العرب حقاً؟ ولم؟


7- 
نعم مصر وشعبها وسياسيها مظلومين من العرب فمصر كانت تملك وقت أن كانوا لا يملكون وأعطت ببذخ لكل من أحتاج ولم نعامل بالمثل عندما تبادلنا المراكز بل وأصبح المصرى فى أى دولة عربية مواطن درجة ثانية بعكس ما يعامل به العرب القادمون الينا فهم فى الدرجة الممتازة ثم على المستوى السياسى يسارع سياسيينا بالتتدخل لوقف أى خلاف بينما الجميع يختلف معنا . كفاية كده 



> ذات مرة سألني صديق سوري لماذا أنتم المصريين الأكثر انتقاداً للحكومات ولأوضاعنا كعرب فأجبته اجابة أعجبته كثيراً .. ما هو رد أستاذنا سيد ابراهيم على سؤال مشابه؟


8-
ننتقد لأننا نريد الأحسن فمصر قائدة وكذلك شعبها ولو قارنا بيننا وبين السورين لكانت المقارنة لصالحنا فسوريا تحكمها فئة من الأقلية الدينية والعنصرية وتوظف من يجيدون أطلاق الشعارات التى يسير الشعب السورى فى ركابها بحماس فقط !! مصر تنشد صالح العرب جميعاً والمصريين كذلك ولهذا نتدخل وننقد للصالح . أما نقدهم هم فينطلق من مصالح شخصية 



> هل تؤمن أن دور مصر تراجع أم أنه لازال دور حيوي لم يتراجع وانما يتغير مع طبائع الزمن المرحلية؟


دورنا تراجع كثيراً ولكنه يظل حيوياً ومطلوب فى أى مرحلة 



> ما تعليقك علي اقامة قاعدة فرنسية عسكرية في الامارات؟
> ومن قبلها قواعد أمريكية في السعودية وقطر والكويت؟


هذا ليس بجديد فحكام المنطقة يؤمنون أنفسهم وكراسيهم وشعبهم راضى بما يغدق عليه من ثروات . منابع البترول غاية ولا تظن أن القواعد تأتى مجاناً بل يصرف عليها من ثروات الدولة المتواجده فيها . هذا هو الأستعمار الجديد يا أيمن .




> وماذا برأيك كان سيحدث لو كانت مصر وافقت علي الطلب القديم (لا أذكر ان كان قدم أيام ناصر أم السادات ورفض) الخاص بانشاء قاعدة بحرية روسية في مصر


لو كان تمصر وافقت على أقامت قواعد للروس فى مصر لكانت كارثة ولكان الصراع بين المعسكرين القدامى الشرق والغرب يبداء وينتهى فى منطقتنا . لو وضع الروس أو الأتحاد السوفييتى القديم قدمه فى مكان لا يتركوه أبداً .




> وأخيراً وحول الأمر نفسه مرت فترة تحدثت فيها عدد كبير من الصحف علي انشاء قاعدة بحرية روسية في ميناء طرطوس بسوريا .. فكيف تري هذه الخطوة ان حدثت؟


نفس الرؤية السابقة 
1


> 0- ما تعليقك علي هذه الأسماء؟





> جمال عبد الناصر


زعيم وطنى يملك كارزمة لم يمتلكها زعيم عربى حتى وقتنا الحاضر




> محمد حسنين هيكل


كاتب صحفى عاصر أحداث جسام ولكنه يحور بعضها طبقاً لرؤيته الخاصة




> محمد نجيب


مصرى طيب حمل عاتق نجاح الثورة على كتفيه وعوقب بسبب وطنيته وطيبته




> أنور السادات


زعيم ذو أفق واسع أنتصرنا فى أكتوبر فى عهده وأن شابه بعض الدكتاتورية فى إتفاقية كامب ديفيد 




> محمد ابراهيم كامل


وزير خارجية لم يقبل أى أتفاق به مساس بصالح مصر فأستقال .




> مصطفي خليل


استبشرنا به خير وهو رئيس للوزارة وتمنينا أن تكون الأنتخابات فى عهده نزيهة كما حدث فى حكومة ممدوح سالم ولكن لم تاتى الريح بما نشتهى .



> كيسنجر


يهودى أمريكى الجنسية إسرائيلى الهوية




> ساسون أول سفير اسرائيلي


لا أعرف عنه سوى أنه كان مكروهاً




> مبارك


رئيس مصر





> مبارك الثاني


الله يبارك فيك




> صفية زغلول


أم المصريين 





> القذافي


ليس كما يصوروه لنا 




> صدام حسين


مثال للحلكم الطاغية ولكنه كان دواء العراقيين




> الملك حسين


داهية عليه الكثير من علامات الأستفهام من خلال موقفه فى حرب اكتوبر .ولكنه محبوب من شعبه




> الملك عبد الله


رجل




> حمد بن خليفة آل ثاني


يعلم أين مصلحة بلده ويتمتع برؤية اعلامية جيده




> أبو مازن


لى عليه الكثير من الملاحظات ليست فى صالحه




> عمرو موسي


للدلاله على حبنا له غنى له شعبان عبد الرحيم . عموماً هو سياسيى من طراز رفيع




> الشريف حسين


أتذكر أنه الجد الأكبر للملك حسين وحاكم مكة الأسبق ولا أستطيع الحكم عليه.




> نجيب محفوظ


اعشق كتاباته




> يوسف ادريس


كان يستحق جائزة نوبل




> الخميني


وأن أختلفنا معه مذهبياً إلا أنه رجل أنهى الحكم الأمبراطورى فى إيران وأنا لست مع من قالوا أنه مصنوع فى الغرب
اشكرك يا ايمن ودمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> الوالد العزيز / سيد جعيتم
> أمتعتنا فقد تابعت الأسئلة والإجابات . فى البداية ارسل لك ولصاعق والمفكر السلام والتحية وأخرجك إلى جو الرياضة :
> أيه تحليلك لمباريات المنتخب المصرى فى البطولة الأفريقية الأخيرة ؟
> عايزين نعرف أى الرياضات مارستها .
> اشكرك يا والدى العزيز



اهلاً بيك يا محمد وسلاماتك وصلت والجميع يشكرك 
شوف يا محمد أنا متفرج وأنت كنت مارست الكرة صغيراً أما عن تحليلى المتواضع فأرى أن حسن شحاته كان موفقاً فى اللعب بليبرو صريح طوال البطولة وأن سيد معوض كان ابتداءً من منتصف الملعب يسحب اللاعب الذى يراقبه لداخل فيعطى حريه لعمر ذكى الذى يميل ناحية سيد معوض ساحباً معه لا عب أخر مما يفرغ المنطقة للقادمين من الخلف . والحل مشابه فى الناحية اليمنى فى وجود احمد حسن حيث يتبادل المركز مغ أحمد فتحى ثم السيطرة بعدد وافر من اللاعبين على منطقة المناورات فى وسط الملعب واللعب المباشر من لمسه واحدة ولا أنسى دور ابو تريكه وحسنى عبد ربه ومحمد شوقى وزيدان كما أن عماد متعب اتعبهم وكان يجرى خلفه دائماً مدافعان . وكنا حسب الفريق المقابل نلعب بمهاجمين أو مهاجم واحد. اما خط الدفاع فكان متماسك ويجيد افراده تبادل المراكز والتغطيه على بعضهم لغلق الثغرات وأحييالوحش وائل جمعه ومعه شادى محمد ومحمود فتح الله وهانى سعيد وأرسل بتحياتى للحارس الأول عصام الحضرى

اما ممارستى للرياضة فكنت كجميع المصريين امارس كرة القدم الشراب ثم الكرة الكبيرة ( الكفر ) وزاولت الملاكمة فى القوات المسلحة ونادى السكة الحديد ولعبت مع زملائى الكرة الطائرة ولعبت فى دورى المدارس وثب طويل .
دمت بخير يا محمد

----------


## سيد جعيتم

لى عودة مع باقى اضواء ايمن خطاب

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

والدي الحبيب
كلماتك عني شرف وتاج وقار
فقط سيادتك خلطت بين أيمن خطاب شاعرنا المحبوب وبين ابن رشد المصري الذي هو رامي رأفت 
دمت بكل خير والدي العزيز وأظن أن أسئلتي لن تنتهي بهذه السرعة فتحملنا وليتسع لنا صدرك  :: 
فقط سأترك الفرصة الأن لغيري قبل العودة مجدداً

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> والدي الحبيب
> كلماتك عني شرف وتاج وقار
> فقط سيادتك خلطت بين أيمن خطاب شاعرنا المحبوب وبين ابن رشد المصري الذي هو رامي رأفت 
> دمت بكل خير والدي العزيز وأظن أن أسئلتي لن تنتهي بهذه السرعة فتحملنا وليتسع لنا صدرك 
> فقط سأترك الفرصة الأن لغيري قبل العودة مجدداً


أه ثم أه من الزهايمر . ارجو أن تعذرنى يا ابنى الحبيب . تخيل أدركت خطئى بعد غلق جهاز الحاسب بساعتين . أعذرنى وتقبل أسفى . دمت بخير وصحة

----------


## سيد جعيتم

عودة  لأضواء الأبن أيمن خطاب




> الضوء الخامس عشر 
> 
> ( أصبتَ وأخطأتُ كم هي ثقيلة على النفس ) 
> 
> 
> لعل من أشد ما نحتاجه اليوم في التعامل مع بعضنا بعضًا ... هو الإدارك المتكامل لما عند الآخرين من حسنات وميزات ..، ولما يعانونه من مشكلات ..، ولما يعيشون فيه من ظروف مختلفة . والمنصف هو الذي يدرك حقيقة أحوال البشر إدراكاً مناسباً ..، لأن أحوال البشر وأفكارهم وأمزجتهم على درجة عالية جداً من التعقيد والتنوع ، فالمنصف هو الذي يدرك هذه الحقيقة ، ثم يملك القدرة على التعامل معها كما ينبغي. فلماذا في رأيك لازال البعض يتمسك بالتعالي وعدم الاعتراف بالخطأ عندما لا يستوعب الآخرين ولا يفهمهم....؟


يلزمنا هنا فى بداية الحديث لا بد من ثلاثة اعترافات  هى  ::(:  الاعتراف بالآخر-الاعتراف بالخطأ-الاعتراف بالفضل)
  ويجب أن نؤمن أنه من المستحيل تغيير التنوع الفكرى للوصول لفكر واحد مشترك وإلا كنا كمن يرفض الأعتراف بالتنوع والغير وكنا كمن يصدم رأسه فى الحائط .فالتنوع الفكرى وإختلاف الأراء هو اللبنة الأساسية فى التعايش وإذا كان أى أنسان مهما كان سنه أو درجة علمه وثقافته ومكطانته الأجتماعية يعتقد أنه يمتلك الحقيقة وحده فأقول له أخطأت بألغائك للأخرين فالحقيقة شىء نسبى ولا يوجد من يمتلك الحقيقة كاملة وبهذا فالأعتراف بالأخر وبفضله هو السلوك الصحيح  ويعظم صاحبه أما الأخريين ويميزه بالشفافية والصدق.
   وللاعتراف بالخطأ فلا بد من التسلح الإيمان بالحقيقة وإعلانها بشجاعة وان نعترف بالخطا، خاص كان أو عام 
  يقول رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وسلم) {كل ابن آدم خطاء، وخير الخطائين التوابون} صدق رسول الله
  وإذا اعترفنا بخطئنا فيجب أن نعترف بفضل الآخرين  وهذا يدل على سمو النفس والبعد عن الأناننية وتفضيل الذات 
  بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
                   {وان تعفوا اقرب للتقوى، ولا تنسوا الفضل بينكم، ان الله بما تعملون بصير}

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> أخر أضواء الأبن ايمن خطاب
> 
> همســة عتـــاب 
> 
> لديك الآن أستاذي الفاضل مساحة بيضاء 
> لكي تكتب فيها شيئاً للعــبد الفقير إلى الله
> أيمن خطاب
> 
> محطة الوداع 
> ...


ابنى العزيز / ايمن خطاب
أحييك بالسلام فهى اجمل تحيه . شوف يا ايمن بعد كلماتك الجميلة الصادرة من نفس نبيلة فأن القلم يعجز عن أن يرد بنفس المستوى ولكن اقول لك أنك أديب على الطريق فمن أسئلتك أدرك أنك قارىء ممتاز وتجيد أختيار ما تريده وأنصحك بالأستمرار وأن تتذكرنى بعد أن يكون صيتك قد ذاع . وأنصحك بعدم الوقوف طويلاً فى مفترق الطرق بل تنتقى ثم تسير
وتواصل المشوار وأن تضع أمام عينك أن الرجوع والعودة لنقطة البداية ليس عيباً . وأتمنى أن تجد الإنسانة التى تحمل بين طيات إحساسها قلب مرهف يقدرك وأن ترزق بالذرية الصالحة وأن تكون موفقاً فى عملك ويجب أن تضع النجاح دائماً أمام عينك . وأن تعود دائماً إلى الله 
اشكرك يا ايمن وأتمنى أن أكون قد أجبت على الأسئلة بنفس مستوى السؤال . دمت بخير وصحة

----------


## حمادو

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

والدى الغالى أستاذ سيد جعيتم
تعرّفت على حضرتك فى البداية فى موضوع لك عن هتلر وسحب الجنسية الألمانية عنه, وكنت أنا مدافع عن موقف وقرار المانيا...ولكن دفاعى كان فيه شبهة الجدل العقيم الغير مبرر..
وأتذكر جيدا أن حضرتك كتبت لى رد مختصر جدا وقلت لى " حمادو بارك الله فيك"...الرد طبيعي جدا ونقوله لبعض, ولكنى فهمت منه " حمادو بطل جدل لانك زودتها قوى".
وقتها يا أستاذ سيد لا تعلم كم كنت محرج من نفسى, وكم تعلمت من هذا الرد بالرغم من بساطته... وأجدنى فخور كلما تحدثت مع عضو عن الأستاذ سيد جعيتم, وأقول له أن الاستاذ سيد هو من علمنى فى هذا المنتدى ألا أدخل جدال عقيم.
حقيقة أنا فخور بهذا الدرس لانه لولاه لكنت من الأعضاء المشهور عنهم الجدال.

أستاذ سيد
تشرفت كثيرا بمعرفة حضرتك عن قرب
حقيقة استمتعت بإجاباتك على الأسئلة, وأتمنى من الله أن يجمعنى بك على خير.


*

----------


## المفكر

والدى الحبيب / سيد جعيتم
لى بعض الأسئلة البسيطة بدون مقدمات فقد سعدت بما قاله الأخوات والأخوة الأعضاء فى تقديماتهم 
- اعلم مدى حبك الطاغى لطفال بنين وبنات فهل تعلق لنا على ذلك ؟
- لم تتدخل فى أختيارى أنا أو أخوتى فيما أخترناه لأنفسنا من كليات والأن تخرجنا جميعاً ونمارس أعمالنا فى أختصاصاتنا فهل يا ترى كنت تتمنى مسار أخر لأى منا بعد؟
- حاربت يا والدى فى اكتوب 1973 ولكنىسأسألك عن رايك فى  نكسة يونيو1967

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> والدى الغالى أستاذ سيد جعيتم
> تعرّفت على حضرتك فى البداية فى موضوع لك عن هتلر وسحب الجنسية الألمانية عنه, وكنت أنا مدافع عن موقف وقرار المانيا...ولكن دفاعى كان فيه شبهة الجدل العقيم الغير مبرر..
> وأتذكر جيدا أن حضرتك كتبت لى رد مختصر جدا وقلت لى " حمادو بارك الله فيك"...الرد طبيعي جدا ونقوله لبعض, ولكنى فهمت منه " حمادو بطل جدل لانك زودتها قوى".
> وقتها يا أستاذ سيد لا تعلم كم كنت محرج من نفسى, وكم تعلمت من هذا الرد بالرغم من بساطته... وأجدنى فخور كلما تحدثت مع عضو عن الأستاذ سيد جعيتم, وأقول له أن الاستاذ سيد هو من علمنى فى هذا المنتدى ألا أدخل جدال عقيم.
> حقيقة أنا فخور بهذا الدرس لانه لولاه لكنت من الأعضاء المشهور عنهم الجدال.
> 
> أستاذ سيد
> ...


أبنى الحبيب / حمادو
احبك يا حمادو وأفتخر بك فأنت من الشباب الواعد المثقف المطلع . وشرف لى ألأن تشارك بقلمك فى مواضيعى . كلنا نتعلم من بعضنا وقد تعلمت أنا الكثير والكثير من جميع اعضاء المنتدى وعلى رأسهم الشباب فهو دائماً يلقى بحجر فيحرك الماء الراكد بداخلنا . دمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> والدى الحبيب / سيد جعيتم
> لى بعض الأسئلة البسيطة بدون مقدمات فقد سعدت بما قاله الأخوات والأخوة الأعضاء فى تقديماتهم 
> - اعلم مدى حبك الطاغى لطفال بنين وبنات فهل تعلق لنا على ذلك ؟
> - لم تتدخل فى أختيارى أنا أو أخوتى فيما أخترناه لأنفسنا من كليات والأن تخرجنا جميعاً ونمارس أعمالنا فى أختصاصاتنا فهل يا ترى كنت تتمنى مسار أخر لأى منا بعد؟
> - حاربت يا والدى فى اكتوب 1973 ولكنى سأسألك عن رايك فى  نكسة يونيو1967


مرحبا يا ابو خليل 
سأجاوب يا ابراهيم وبعدين أملص لك ودانك 
-


> اعلم مدى حبك الطاغى لطفال بنين وبنات فهل تعلق لنا على ذلك ؟


الأطفال احباب الله يا هيما وأنا اعتبر أن الطفل أصدق الناس فى مشاعره ولا يستطيع أحد أيضاً أن يكذب على الطفل ويتظاهر بحبه فحتماً سيكتشف الطفل من أول وهله وأنبه أن الأطفال لهم طبيعة فطرية جميلة فلا يفسدها الأهل بكثرة التوجيه وأنما نكون لهم المثل والقدوة الصالحة لأن الطفل يميل للتقليد وخير من يقلدهم أهله . ويمكن أنا طفل فى داخلى يا هيما وهذه حقيقة لا أخشى البوح بها .



> لم تتدخل فى أختيارى أنا أو أخوتى فيما أخترناه لأنفسنا من كليات والأن تخرجنا جميعاً ونمارس أعمالنا فى أختصاصاتنا فهل يا ترى كنت تتمنى مسار أخر لأى منا بعد؟


كل أنسان حر فى تحديد مستقبله وجايز أنا كان نفسى فى مسار أخر ولكن أختيارك مسارك هو أساس النجاح لأن لكل أنسان حلم وطموح يسعى لتحقيقهم وعلينا أن نأخذ بيدهم وأن ننمى أختيارهم . حقيقى كان لى طموحات ولكنى أرى الأن أن نجاحكم فى ما ما خططوه لأنفسكم هو نجاح لى . ودائماً اقول أترك الحبل لأولادك ولكن ليس على الغارب .فلو كنت قد تدخت فى تحديد مسار تعليمكم الجامعى فمن الجائز أنكم كنتم ستنجحون فى الدراسة وتفشلون فى العمل




> - حاربت يا والدى فى اكتوب 1973 ولكنى سأسألك عن رايك فى  نكسة يونيو1967


[/quote]

النكسه عبارة مهزمة لحقيقة الهزيمة . بأختصار يا ابراهيم انا اعتبر جيشنا لم يهزم وأنما هزم القادة والمخططين . لقد كانت دعايتنا تصورنا أمام أنفسنا بما ليس فينا فنحن عمالقة وأعدائنا أقزام ويكفى أن نواجه الصهاينة بصدورنا وبدون سلاح ليفروا من أمامنا كما صورة لنا الدعاية الحرب بأنها نزهة قصيرة وأننا متفوقين فى العدد والعدة . المشكلة أننا اقتنعنا والمشكلة الأكبر أن من أطلقوا الدعايات الكاذبة اقتنعوا بكذبهم فتم تعبئة الجيش فى حركة مسرحية وجلبت قوات الأحتياط الغير مدربة وبعضها كان يركب العربات متوجه إلى وحداته بالجبهة وهم يرتدون الزى المدنى والمصورين يصورون تحركات القوات وتنشر فى الصحف ليرتعب الأعداء ونسوا أننا نهديه ما عجز جواسيسهم عن الأتيان به . كل هذا ورئيس الجمهورية الواضع ثقته فى نائبه المسئول عن القوات المسلحة  يسأله سنسحب مراقبى الأمم المتحدة  من شرم الشيخ وهذا يعنى الحرب فهل القوات المسلحة مستعدة ؟ فيرد المسئول بوضع يده على رقبته ويقول برقبتى يا ريس !! ثم من كان وزير الدفاع كان رجل من اتباع نائب الرئيس ليس له أى خبرة ورقى من رتبة رائد ليصبح وزير للدفاع فكانت قرارته تخضع لرغبة نائب الرئيس الغير دارس لفنون الحرب الحديثه فكانت الأوامرتصدر عشوائياً حتى عندما أرادوا سحب القوات لم يستشيروا أحد من القادة  الميدانيين للجيوش وسحبت عشوائى ولم تشتبك كثيراً من الوحدات مع العدو قبل أنسحابها . ثم أعتمادنا على الدفاع الشرقى الثابت على الأرض وعدم أعطاء الحرية للقادة للتصرف فى المواقف التكيكية . كل هذا أستغله العدو المدرب جيداً والمسلح بأحدث الأسلحة وبأعداد من الجنود كانت تفوق أعداد قوات العرب مجتمعه وهذه حقيقة سبق أن واجهناها عام 1948 وتكررت عام1967 بدون أن نتعلم . والطامة فى إيقاف طائراتنا على الممرات بدون أى حمايه فسهل أصطيادها. كفاية يا هيما كده قلبى وجعنى . المهم تعلمنا فى حرب اكتوبر فكان الأعتماد على اللع وليس على غرور البشر وكان حسن التدريب والتخطيط والعزيمة فكان النصر بحمد الله وبفضله

----------


## the_chemist

أستاذى الفاضل
أول مرة أدخل هنا عندما وجدت إسمكم الكريم يضيئها و يزيدها بهاءا و تلألؤا

سؤالى:
لماذ لا أجد لكم مشاركات كثيرة في السياسة؟

و لى كلمة أقولها أرجو أن يتسع صدركم لها و أن تزيدنى ايضاحا
السادات عندما وقع إتفاقيات كامب ديفيد كانت الخيارات أمامه قليلة و الفرص ضعيفة
و كانت خطته قائمة علي أن مالا تفعله الجيوش بسلاحها نفعله بالشعوب
و كانت خطته زرع سيناء بالبشر و بالمصانع لدرجة أنه ضاعف مرتب من يذهب لسيناء 
فمن المعروف أن مرتب أى موظف يزيد بنسبة معينة لو عمل بالمناطق النائية مثل الوادى الجديد و خلافه و لكنه ضاعف المرتب لمن يذهب لسيناء لتشجيع الشباب على الذهاب لهناك
و لكن بعد استشهاده توقفت معظم المشاريع و زادت العراقيل

لكم جزيل الشكر لسعة صدركم

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> أستاذى الفاضل
> أول مرة أدخل هنا عندما وجدت إسمكم الكريم يضيئها و يزيدها بهاءا و تلألؤا
> 
> سؤالى:
> لماذ لا أجد لكم مشاركات كثيرة في السياسة؟
> 
> و لى كلمة أقولها أرجو أن يتسع صدركم لها و أن تزيدنى ايضاحا
> السادات عندما وقع إتفاقيات كامب ديفيد كانت الخيارات أمامه قليلة و الفرص ضعيفة
> و كانت خطته قائمة علي أن مالا تفعله الجيوش بسلاحها نفعله بالشعوب
> ...


مرحباً بك يا صديقى العزيز 
سأجاوب عن السؤال الأول أما الثانى فلى عودة معه فى أول فرصة 




> لماذ لا أجد لكم مشاركات كثيرة في السياسة؟


حقيقى أنا مقصر فى دخولى للقاعة السياسية بعد أن كنت من نشطائها ( على رأى أخى الأكبر / عاطف هلال ) ويمكن أنا توقفت عن الكتابة بالقاعة إلا فى القليل  بسبب بعض المشاركين الذين سكنوا القاعة وراحوا يهاجمون ويسفهون الأراء التى لا تتفق معهم بل وتهجمهم على ثوابتنا الوطنية وهنا يصعب على أخى المهندس / عاطف هلال فهو قائد لدفة أصعب القاعات وكان الله فى عونه . هذا أولاً أما ثانياً فالوقت ضيق جداً فأنا تشرفت مع زميلاتى بتحمل مسئولية قاعة لقاءات فى حب الله وقاعاتها الفرعية وطلبت من الإدارة نقلى لأى قاعة أخرى لأنى غير متخصص فأضيف لى قاعة المناقشات فثقل الحمل .
لذا ارجو أن تتقبل عذرى ولى عودة مع باقى أسئلتك بأذن الله . دمت بخير

----------


## emerald

[frame="3 70"]السلام عليكم 

والدي العزيز جدا واستاذي المحترم الغالي استاذ سيد 

كيف حالك ؟؟ اتمنى ان تكون بخير.

من أجمل اللقاءات الي حضرتها في المنتدى هذا اللقاء .. سعيدة به جدا .. اتمنى ان يطول ويستمر  ::$: 
لا نريد نخسر هذه "اللمة" الجميلة والغالية .
الحقيقة انا لما قرأت ردود حضرتك على الأسئلة ما قدرت امنع دموعي .. وايضا ما قدرت امنع ضحتكي .
زي المجنونة اضحك وابكي في نفس الوقت .

موقف الوالد .. " جد الصاعق والمفكر " من اكثر المواقف المؤثرة الي قرأتها في حياتي كلها 
الله يرحمه ويجعل مثواه الجنة..

اما بخصوص الوطن والانتماء .. ::(: 
الموضوع الصعب الي مسبب لي ازمة كبيرة .. انا لا اشعر بالانتماء الي دولة واحدة صعب جدا اني انتمي الى السعودية مثلا لأني احمل الجنسية.. فأنا لست سعودية الاصل .. بس سعودية بالتجنس ..
ولا اشعر بالانتماء الى بلاد اجدادي .. وابي وامي .. ولا اشعر بالانتماء الى الدولة الي اتولدت فيها ..
احس اني مشتته في هذا الموضوع .
في الحقيقة اشعر اني بلا وطن .. 
وطني الوحيد الذي اشعر بالانتماء اليه .. هو ابي .. ربنا يخليه ليا يا رب ويبارك فيه ..
بالاضافة الى مخيلتي الي سمحت لي اني امتلك مفاتيح بعض الدول .. واصبحت جزء منها .. حتى لو كان هذا مجرد خيال .. ^-^

طولت في الكلام .. وانا ااعتذر وبشدة .. وحأدخل في السؤال على طول .. هو سؤال واحد لكن مجزء الى قسمين !! 

حضرتك قلت في اجابتك لسؤال الاستاذ العزيز ابن طيبة 



> أنا متهيألى أن الوطن أراه فى عين أصغر أحفادى


سؤالي .. هو شخصي وانا اسفة على السؤال من البداية 

بس كيف اربي اولادي .. زي ما ربيت حضرتك الصاعق وام جنة والمفكر ؟؟ 
وفي رأي حضرتك .. ماهي اهم حاجة ممكن تديها الأم لأولادها ؟؟ عشان تخليهم يشعروا بالسعادة والاستقرار؟؟

طيب ممكن سؤال تاني  ::$: 
البشر انواع ... بس اية نوع من البشر يحاول يبعد عندهم استاذ سيد ابراهيم ؟؟

واعتذر على الإطالة .. ::$: 
يعلم الله ان معزتك عندي كبيرة .. واحترمك جدا .. وكل الي حأقوله ما يعبر ولو ربع من الي نفسي اقوله 
بس ممكن ناخد سطرين صمت .. ممكن يعبرو !!






لو ابطل شغل العبط دا حاكون بخير ههههههههههههههههههه بس والله الكلام ما بيخرج بالساهل  ::$: 
واتمنى لك كل خير .. ربنا يبارك فيك وفي صحتك وعيلتك وحياتك كلها .. ويجزاك الفردوس الاعلى 
اللهم امين وجميع المسلمين ..



اهلا وسهلا بك في الكرسي يا والدي العزيز منور والله ^-^

بارك الله فيك .[/frame]

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

عدنا  :y: 
11- كيف تعرفت أستاذنا علي المنتدي وكيف كان تسجيلك وأولادك به؟
أنا أراها حالة فريدة اشتراك الأب وأبنائه في منتدي ما خاصة ان أغلب أعضاء المنتديات العامة يكونوا في الأغلب مراهقيين الا أنها حالة ثرية جعلتنا نقترب من أسرة جميلة كأسرة سيادتكم.
12- ليس لدي أخت ولم أكون عائلة بعد لكني مقتنع أن الفتاة تعني ما هو أكثر للأب عن الابن.
كثيرون قالوا "يد الرجل التي توجعه هي ابنته" .. هل ترى أن الرجل يحتاج حنان الابنة أكثر من حاجته لمسئولية الابن؟ وكيف هو الأمر لدي أستاذنا؟ 
13- بعض الوقت أستغرب سماع الكبار لأم كلثوم فأنا لا أطرب لها مثلهم ويضايقهم اعترافي بذلك .. قالت لي والدتي ذات مرة ستستمع الي حليم في عشريناتك وستسمتع الي الأطرش وفيروز في أربعيناتك وستستمع الي عبد الوهاب في خمسيناتك وستسمع الي أم كلثوم في ستيناتك  :Biggrin: 
طبعاً ربنا يدينا العمر ونبقي نشوف وقتها هنسمع ايه  :Biggrin: 
ماذا يقل أستاذنا في ذلك والى من يستمع؟
14- بعضهم وصف ظاهرة المدونات وشباب المدونات المصرية بظاهرة تؤكد أن هذا الشباب الذي اتهمناه باللاوعي هو شباب واعي مخلص لوطنه لمغازلة الشباب المصري من جديد.
أنا كشاب أناهض أغلب هذه المدونات وأناهض من هم علي شاكلة وائل عباس رئيس تحرير الوعي المصري وأرفض أساليبهم جملةً وتفصيلا .. كيف يري أستاذنا ظاهرة المدونات المصرية وشبابها وما حكمه عليها؟
15- هل تظن ان مصر سيحدث فيها توريث؟ وما موقف سيادتك منه؟
كذا لماذا تثار عندنا نحن المصريون ضجة ضخمة منذ سنوات حول هذه المسألة صدرناها لكافة الفضائيات العربية لتتابعها طوال الوقت .. بينما لم يثر ذلك السوريين من قبل في سوريا قبل بشار ولم يثر ذلك العراقيين في العراق قبل سقوط صدام وآله ولم يثر ذلك في ليبيا واليمن كأنظمة عربية ينتظر فيها التوريث؟
هل نختلف نحن المصريون عن غيرنا؟
قلت سيادتكم:



> هذا ليس بجديد فحكام المنطقة يؤمنون أنفسهم وكراسيهم وشعبهم راضى بما يغدق عليه من ثروات . منابع البترول غاية ولا تظن أن القواعد تأتى مجاناً بل يصرف عليها من ثروات الدولة المتواجده فيها . هذا هو الأستعمار الجديد


مثل هذا الحديث قد يتفق مع دول الخليج مثلاً .. فهي دول غنية بالبترول ومواطنيها لا يهمهم من سيكن حاكم وان كان الحاكم انبطاحي أم لا وان كان مؤثر عربياً ودولياً أم لا .. المهم أن رزقهم بخير .. بافتراض صحة هذا التصور والدي العزيز مع الخليجيين .. كيف نفسر الأمر في ليبيا واليمن اذن؟
16- استقال كاسترو البارحة وفاجأ العالم.
هل تظن أننا العرب نعاني من مشكلة عاني منها الكوبيين مثلنا؟ وما هي؟
عن نفسي أراها أزمة الزعيم الأوحد فالقذافي زعيم ومبارك زعيم وصدام زعيم وملوك الخليج زعماء ولا نرى في المنطقة قزم عربي واحد!
17- جالست من قبل مدير العلاقات العامة لرئاسة الجمهورية في مكتبه بقصر عابدين .. تحدثت معه بجرأة على الفساد في مصر وكان الرأي العام حينها يتحدث عن عبد الرحمن حافظ وسرقاته هو وعصابة وزارة الاعلام.
برأيك لماذا تكسب حديد عز المملوكة لأحمد عز ولا تكسب مثلها الدخيلة المملوكة لعز والحكومة معاً؟  :Biggrin: 
ثم هل تظنهم سيحاكموه علي الاحتكار مثلما حاكموا حيتان سوق الاسمنت؟ أم أنه من الشخصيات التي لا تحاكم؟ .. مثله مثل صاحب العبارة اياها؟
هل أسمعك تقل آه يا بلد الأن والدي العزيز؟
18- ما قولك باختصار في الاخوان المسلمين والدي العزيز وما رأيك في مشكلاتهم مع حكومات مصر؟
وهل تطالب بحزب لهم أم ترفض أم تتوجس خيفة؟  :Ala: 
19- تخيل نفسك أستاذي رئيساً لمصر بضع لحظات .. ماهي أولى اهتماماتك وقراراتك؟
20- لن أطلب منك أن توجه كلمات أو وصوف لعضويات أضع أسمائها .. فقط اختر أسماء تعجبك أو لا تعجبك .. تتفق معها أو تختلف ووجه لها ما تحب أستاذي الحبيب .. ولتكن القائمة طويلة  :Glad:

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> اقتباس:  
>    المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة the_chemist  
> 
> 
> 
> 
>     أستاذى الفاضل
> أول مرة أدخل هنا عندما وجدت إسمكم الكريم يضيئها و يزيدها بهاءا و تلألؤا
> 
> ...


عودة مع صديقى الفاضل وسؤاله الثانى 
رحم الله الرئيس / أنور السادات فقد كانت له نظرة مستقبلية ثاقبة وأن أختلفت معه فى إدارة مباحثات كامب ديفيد ولكنه رجل مصرى رفيع المستوى . وعن تعمير سيناء اقول فلنزرع فيها أولاً البشر ( كان توقيعى لفترة طويلة فى المنتدى هو ( فلنعمر سيناء بالبشر من المصريين ) وكنت أقصد تماماً المصريين لا  رواد القرى السياحية الجديدة وأن كنت لا أمانع فى هذه المشاريع السياحية ولكن يجب أن تكون ضمن منظومة كبيرة ممتلئة بالمصريين . وكان لى أيضاً موضوع هو ( كنا نحتاج لجواز سفر للعبور لسيناء )  والمصرين شعب طيب ولكنه يدرك أهمية بلده ونحن نعلم أنه طبقاً لأتفاقيات كامب ديفيد تم تحديد أماكن تواجد قواتنا المسلحة وأعدادها وحتى نتغلب على ذلك فلا بد من زرع سيناء بالمصريين فهم سيدافعون عن مصر حتى بدون سلاح وخير دليل على ذلك ما حدث فى السويس عام 1973 حيث أوقف المقاومة الشعبية تقدم العدو الصهيونى لإحتلال المدينة ودمروا دباباته التى تسللت ورحم الله الشيخ حافظ سلامة والفريق  أحمد بدوى قائد الجيش الثالث حيث التحمت المقاومة بالجيش فى أروع صور اللتحام المصرى وهزموا العدوا المتفوق عدد وعدة .
وحتى نعمير سيناء فلا بد أن تكون هناك أجهزة أمن كافية ومدربة تماماً وأن يكون فى مقدمة تعاملهم حقوق البدو من ابناء سيناء فلهم عاداتهم وتقاليدهم  وألا نغفل ملكيتهم لأرضهم ونملكهم من الأراضى الزراعية التى يتم أستصلاحها حالياً وتنمية هذه الأراضى وأستقدام مزارعين من الوادى لهم الخبرة لزراعتها خاصة وأننا مددنا ترعة السلام لتمد سيناء بالمياه . ثم يجب أن تكون كل الوزارات ممثلة فى سيناء  بأفرع لها للتسهيل على أهلها النزول للوادى لقضاء أحتياجاتهم مما ينمى الشعور بأنهم معزولون    . ولا ننسى أن سيناء بها أبار للبترول وهذا يعنى تواجد البترول فى بقاع أخرى من سيناء فلنكتشفه ونجند للعمل به أبناء سيناء .
كنت ألأتسأل قديماً ماذا لو جهزة الدولة مدن جديدة فى سيناء وأمدتها بالمرافق والتسهيلات وأعلنت عن بيعها باتقسيط الطويل للمصريين بل تساعدهم فى البناء والتعمير وللدولة وضع الشروط التى تحدد نوعية وأشكال ومساحات المبانى وكنت أجاوب سيتم تعمير سيناء وكنت وقتها بالجيش المصرى وكنت أرى أن أنسب من يعمرون سيناء هم أهالى جنود الجيش كمرحلة أولى .
سيناء يا صديقى هى أرض الألتقاء بين العرب الأفارقة والأسيويين فهى اقرب نقطة فى مصر للدول العربية فى أسيا ويمكن بعد أنتهاء الأسباب مد جسور للسعودية والأردن 
لو خلصت النوايا لزالت العراقيل ولعمرنا سيناء بالبشر والمحاصيل والسياحة ولأمدتنا أرض الفيروز بالذهب .

----------


## سيد جعيتم

لى عودة مع أسئلة ابنتى امريلد وأبنى ابن رشد . دمتم بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> [frame="3 70"]السلام عليكم 
> 
> والدي العزيز جدا واستاذي المحترم الغالي استاذ سيد 
> 
> كيف حالك ؟؟ اتمنى ان تكون بخير.
> 
> من أجمل اللقاءات الي حضرتها في المنتدى هذا اللقاء .. سعيدة به جدا .. اتمنى ان يطول ويستمر 
> لا نريد نخسر هذه "اللمة" الجميلة والغالية .
> الحقيقة انا لما قرأت ردود حضرتك على الأسئلة ما قدرت امنع دموعي .. وايضا ما قدرت امنع ضحتكي .
> ...


ابنتى الغالية امريلد
أحبك يا ابنتى حب الوالد لأبنته فلا تنسينى بالدعاء عند رسولنا صلى الله عليه وسلم . لقد أثر فى ردك الجميل الصادر من قلبك لذا وصل الينا جميعاً .



> موقف الوالد .. " جد الصاعق والمفكر " من اكثر المواقف المؤثرة الي قرأتها في حياتي كلها 
> الله يرحمه ويجعل مثواه الجنة..


رحم الله امواتنا وأموات المسلمين . الصاعق أراد أن ينكشنى بخصوص جده فقد عاش فى ظله حتى كبر ووالدى رحمه الله كان أنسان مؤمن قلبه كقلب طفل صغير  وكان يشتهر بالنكته وخفة الظل وقدرته على التقليد كما كان يملك صوتاً حسناً وكم غنى لنا وله مواقف كثيرة فى مجال المقالب بيننا فى حدود المقبول فلم يكن يثقل على أحد ابداً 




> وطني الوحيد الذي اشعر بالانتماء اليه .. هو ابي .. ربنا يخليه ليا يا رب ويبارك فيه ..
> بالاضافة الى مخيلتي الي سمحت لي اني امتلك مفاتيح بعض الدول .. واصبحت جزء منها .. حتى لو كان هذا مجرد خيال .. ^-^


بارك الله فى والدك وعمره ومن مشاركاتك أعلم أنك من بيت طيب أورثك أهله ذخيرة من الحب والأدب والعلم . عن الوطن يا ابنتى وأنتمائنا له فلنقل ما نشاء فهو أكبر من أن يوصف وأيسر من أن نعجز عن وصفه . الوطن أحساس فقد يكون الوطن قلب أو يكون بداخل القلب أو مكان المولد أو البلد الذى نحبه أو نعيش فيه . نحن بشر خلقنا الله على الأرض فالأرض كلها وطننا ولكن دائماً توجد بقعة هى أغلى البقع .




> بس كيف اربي اولادي .. زي ما ربيت حضرتك الصاعق وام جنة والمفكر ؟؟ 
> وفي رأي حضرتك .. ماهي اهم حاجة ممكن تديها الأم لأولادها ؟؟ عشان تخليهم يشعروا بالسعادة والاستقرار؟؟


أولاً يا ابنتى يجب أن يكون الحب هو الأساس فى البيت وأساس الحب الحب الصافى بين الوالدين وإستغلال وجود الأجداد على قيد الحياة فى الأستفادة من خبراتهم وحبهم للأحفاد وكما يقول المثل ( أعز من  الولد ولد الولد )ثم التسلح بالصدق مع الطفل وعدم الكذب عليه ليعرف الحقائق كامله ويعتاد الصدق ومن المهم جداً اللعب وأن يكون الأباء أطفال عند اللعب مع صغارهم  وأن نتعلم قواعد الصحة العامة لنحافظ على صحتم حتى يشبوا أصحاء وعندما يشب الطفل نعلمه أمور الدين والبر والأحسان والتقوى بالتدريج ثم ننمى فيه القيم والعادات والتقاليد  ونكون له قدوة حسنة بدون تكلف أو أن نظهر أنفسنا بما ليس فينا فيشب الطفل صحيح الروح والجسد ولا ننسى أن ((تعليم الطفل منذ الصغر كالنقش على الحجر)).
 وعندما يكبر نتيح له الفرصة كاملة فى النقاش وأختيار المستقبل

[QUOTE]البشر انواع ... بس اية نوع من البشر يحاول يبعد عندهم استاذ سيد ابراهيم ؟؟[/QUOTE]
أه يا ابنتى فأنا فى عيب كبير فقد أحكم على شخص من أول لقاء وأبتعد عنه وهذا ليس من الصواب ولكن أكيد هناك ما يبعدنى عنه . فلا أحب مطلقاً الأفاق المتملق الكذاب ثم هناك أناس غير ودودين خشنين فى أحاسيسهم وهؤلاء ابتعد عنهم وللأسف لا أحب من يدعى التدين وهوينفر الناس منه ويفعل ما يفعله بأسم الدين والدين برىء منه .ثم الأشخاص الذين يعارضون لمجرد المعارضة ابتعد عنهم ولا أناقشهم مطلقاً .ومن أخطر البشر الجاهل المتعالى الذى يدعى المعرفة ويكون له موهبة تجميع الناس حوله أحاربه ولا أخشى فى الله لومة لائم . كما لا أحب من يتصيد أخطأ الأخرين

----------


## أم أحمد

*الوالد الغالي الاستاذ القدير سيد
وكما كل شئ جميل يمر سريعا
فقد مر وقتنا مع حضرتك علي كرسي التعارف سريعا
كنا نتمني وجودك معنا فترة اطول
للتعرف علي حضرتك عن قرب بصورة اكبر
اتمني تكون قضيت وقت ممتع بيننا
دمت بكل خير 
وتقبل لك خالص تقديري

*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأبن الفاضل / ابن رشد المصرى
سعيد بعودتك وأسئلتك وبالتعرف اليك من خلال صورتك فقد كنت قد كونت فى نفسى صورة لك لم تختلف كثيراً عن الحقيقة 
ونبداء بالإجابة عن باقى أسئلتك .

11


> - كيف تعرفت أستاذنا علي المنتدي وكيف كان تسجيلك وأولادك به؟
> أنا أراها حالة فريدة اشتراك الأب وأبنائه في منتدي ما خاصة ان أغلب أعضاء المنتديات العامة يكونوا في الأغلب مراهقيين الا أنها حالة ثرية جعلتنا نقترب من أسرة جميلة كأسرة سيادتكم.


اشكرك على كلماتك الطيبة أما عن كيفية تعرفى على المنتدى فقد عرفت المنتدى عن طريق ابنى أحمد ( الصاعق ) وكان وقتها مشرف على قاعة المناقشات قبل أن يستعفى لأنشغاله وقد عرف هو المنتدى أثناء تواجده بالكويت وعند نزوله للقاهرة تقابل فى المنزل عندنا مع بعض الزملاء على ما أذكر منهم هشام نصار وأخيه عبده باشا والأبن صاحب الرصيد الأكبر فى الأجتماعيات حسام عمر وقد أعجبت بهم وبطريقة تفكيرهم وعلمت أنهم أعضاء فى منتدى أبناء مصر وأن ابنى الأخر إبراهيم ( المفكر ) عضو أيضاً فى المنتدى وحتى شهر سبتمبر 2005 لم يكن لى أى نشاط على النت مطلقاً وأن كنت افتحه أحياناً للبحث عن معلومة وكان نشاطى مقتصر على رسائل للصحف ( باب القراء) لم يكن ينشر منها إلا فى النادر أو خلال فترة عملى بالقوات المسلحة فقد كانت لى محاولات مع القصة القصيرة نشر منها قصتان فى مجلة النصر كما اشتركت فى إحدى المسابقات الثقافية بمجلة القوات الجوية وفزت بمجموعة كتب محترمة . المهم بدأت أدخل على الموقع الخاص بأبناء مصر وأتجول بين القاعات وتأكدت من أن هذا المنتدى محترم بأهله فبادرت بالتسجيل فيه وأنما فعلاً سعيد بالمنتدى وأهله وهم جميعاً أهلى .ومما وطد صداقتى بالأعضاء حرصى على مقابلتهم فى اللقاءات الخاصة حتى اصبحنا أصدقاء بالفعل .
12


> - ليس لدي أخت ولم أكون عائلة بعد لكني مقتنع أن الفتاة تعني ما هو أكثر للأب عن الابن.
> كثيرون قالوا "يد الرجل التي توجعه هي ابنته" .. هل ترى أن الرجل يحتاج حنان الابنة أكثر من حاجته لمسئولية الابن؟ وكيف هو الأمر لدي أستاذنا؟


ألأبنة ريحانة المنزل والقلب الحنون للجميع الوالدين والأخوة الذكور وأن كان هذا لايبخث الذكور من الأبناء حقهم فى الحنان والطاعة للأبوين ووقوفهم خلف أختهم كالبنيان المرصوص .أما عنى فلم ألاحظ فرق جوهرى بين البنات والبنيين  ولم اشجع عليه بل على العكس البنين عندى داخل المنزل كانوا هاديين بعكس البنت كانت شقية جداً وعندما شبوا كنت سعيد بوقوف البنين بجوار أختهم وهى رقم أثنين فى القائمة حتى أنى أعتمدت عليهم فى هذا ولم يقصروا واصبحوا الأن هم سندنا والحمد لله وعندما تكون أسرة يا ابنى بمشيئة الله ستجد أن التربية الملتزمة  بدون تفرقة بين الذكور والأناث شىء هام وأن أعطاء الحرية مع الثقة للبنت من أهم الأمور حيث تتعلم الأعتماد على نفسها وكيفية التصرف السليم فى المواقف المختلفة وما أحلى أن يزورك أولادك ومعهم الأحفاد فيحيلون البيت لساحة معركة .الرجل يحتاج لحنان الجميع .
13


> - بعض الوقت أستغرب سماع الكبار لأم كلثوم فأنا لا أطرب لها مثلهم ويضايقهم اعترافي بذلك .. قالت لي والدتي ذات مرة ستستمع الي حليم في عشريناتك وستسمتع الي الأطرش وفيروز في أربعيناتك وستستمع الي عبد الوهاب في خمسيناتك وستسمع الي أم كلثوم في ستيناتك 
> طبعاً ربنا يدينا العمر ونبقي نشوف وقتها هنسمع ايه 
> ماذا يقل أستاذنا في ذلك والى من يستمع؟


أرى أن السيدة الفاضلة والدتك بارك الله فى عمرها شخصت الموضوع تشخيصاً دقيقاً.  كان أولادى لا يستمعون لأغانى أم كلثوم وهذا حقهم فا رتم الحياة لجيلكم اسرع من رتم الحياة لجيلنا وينطبق هذا على الطرب أيضاً والأن هم يبحثون عن شرائط أم كلثوم وعبد الحليم ويطربون لهم جداً وبالنسبة لفريد فهم يحبون موسيقاه ويعزفونها على الجيتار والأورج . ولا أجد عيباً فى عدم حبك لأغانى أم كلثوم أو غيرها فهذا مزاج شخصى ثم أن أغانى هذا العصر مواكبة لمتطلباته وأحب على الحجار ومحمد الحلو  ومحمد منير وعمر دياب وشيرين وهشام عباس وجميع أعمال الموسيقار عمار الشريعى  ثم لا يجب أن ينسى من يتهمون الجيل الحالى بأنهم مش سميعة وأن اغانى كثير من مطربى الجيل الحالى هابطة فأقول لهم أن لكل عصر نفس المواقف وقد كنت فى فترة من فترات حياتى مشترك بمعهد للموسيقى العربية بشارع حسن الأكبربين باب الخلق وعابدين لأتعلم العزف على العود وقال لى ألأستاذ أن أساتذته كانوا يعتبرون أغنية أم كلثوم ( على بلدى المحبوب ودينى ) من الأغانى الهابطة وأنهم أتهموا عبد الوهاب بسرقة الألحان ومنعوا عبد العزيز محمود من عمل بروفات بالمعهد والأن نعتبرهم تراث ثم لا ننسى أغانى مطربة محترمة مثل منيره المهدية ولها أغنية تقول فيها( أرخى الستارة اللى فى رحنا لحسن جيرانا تجرحنا ) وقالوا عن أحمد عدوية فور ظهوره ما قاله مالك فى الخمر والأن يعتبرونه من أعمدة الأغنية الشعبية ولا أعرف ماذا سيقولون غداً عن شعبان عبد الرحيم . المقصود الأستماع لما نريده حرية شخصية ولا تعتبر أعتداء على حرية أحد

----------


## سيد جعيتم

مازلنا مع ابن رشد المصرى



> 14- بعضهم وصف ظاهرة المدونات وشباب المدونات المصرية بظاهرة تؤكد أن هذا الشباب الذي اتهمناه باللاوعي هو شباب واعي مخلص لوطنه لمغازلة الشباب المصري من جديد.
> أنا كشاب أناهض أغلب هذه المدونات وأناهض من هم علي شاكلة وائل عباس رئيس تحرير الوعي المصري وأرفض أساليبهم جملةً وتفصيلا .. كيف يري أستاذنا ظاهرة المدونات المصرية وشبابها وما حكمه عليها؟


15- 

الحقيقة أنا حتى الأن لا أشارك فى المدونات إلا كقارىء فقط وكثير من المدونات جادة إلا أن الكثير منها فيه خروج فى المواضيع والمشاركات بالردود أما وائل عباس رئيس تحرير الوعى المصرى فأرى أنه جرىء لحد الخروج عن القواعد ويخضع كتاباته لأراؤه الشخصية ومزاجه العام وأشعر أنه فى كل كتاباته يتصيد الأخطاء ويتباهى بمهاجمة الجميع فى القنوات الفضائية خاصة قناة الجزيرة



> هل تظن ان مصر سيحدث فيها توريث؟ وما موقف سيادتك منه؟


مصر دولة نظامها جمهورى والتوريث لا يكون إلا فى الأنظمة الملكية  . أعلم يا ابنى أننا مع أى رئيس يأتى بالأنتخاب الحر الحر الحر المباشر بدون أى تزوير أو ضغوط أو محسوبيات ومن حق الجميع الترشح لمنصب الرئيس متى أستوفوا الشروط بصرف النظر عن أنتمائهم أو قرابتهم 




> كذا لماذا تثار عندنا نحن المصريون ضجة ضخمة منذ سنوات حول هذه المسألة صدرناها لكافة الفضائيات العربية لتتابعها طوال الوقت .. بينما لم يثر ذلك السوريين من قبل في سوريا قبل بشار ولم يثر ذلك العراقيين في العراق قبل سقوط صدام وآله ولم يثر ذلك في ليبيا واليمن كأنظمة عربية ينتظر فيها التوريث؟
> هل نختلف نحن المصريون عن غيرنا؟


نعم نختلف نحن المصريين عن غيرنا فنحن شعب طيب جداً ولكننا نملك من عزة النفس والكرامة التى تتجلى فى الوقت المضبوط ما لا يملكه غيرنا من الشعوب .  سوريا أن لم يكن حكمها بشار الأسد كان سيحكمها رفعت الأسد فالحكم فيها جموهرى بالأسم فقط والحكم فيها مقدر له أن يكون بعثياً علوياً ثم أن الشعب السورى شعب حماسى يسهل أستقطاب هذا الحماس لأى أتجاه . أما عن اليمن وليبيا أعتقد أن الموضوع مش مثار بقوة .




> قلت سيادتكم:
> 
>  اقتباس: هذا ليس بجديد فحكام المنطقة يؤمنون أنفسهم وكراسيهم وشعبهم راضى بما يغدق عليه من ثروات . منابع البترول غاية ولا تظن أن القواعد تأتى مجاناً بل يصرف عليها من ثروات الدولة المتواجده فيها . هذا هو الأستعمار الجديد





> مثل هذا الحديث قد يتفق مع دول الخليج مثلاً .. فهي دول غنية بالبترول ومواطنيها لا يهمهم من سيكن حاكم وان كان الحاكم انبطاحي أم لا وان كان مؤثر عربياً ودولياً أم لا .. المهم أن رزقهم بخير .. بافتراض صحة هذا التصور والدي العزيز مع الخليجيين .. كيف نفسر الأمر في ليبيا واليمن اذن؟


البلاد العربية الغنية مرتاح مواطنوها فى حكوماتهم فمطالبهم مجابة ويعيشون فى قصور ممتلئة بالخدم والحشم فلماذا يكرهون حكامهم؟ ويصدقون وهذا حقهم خاصة بعد غزو العراق للكويت أنهم مستهدفين من الجيران وأن جنود القواعد العسكرية لحمايتهم يبقى ليه احنا زعلانين . أما الشعوب الفقيرة بالمنطقة المغلوبة على أمرها  تسير خلف الزعيم الأوحد ذو الصوت الجهورى والعبارات الرنانه ويفطرون كلمات ويلتحفون بالخطب .ثم أن ليبيا ما زالت دولة غنية واليمن ليس بالفقير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

أخر أسئلة ابن رشد بارك الله فيه



> 16- استقال كاسترو البارحة وفاجأ العالم.
> هل تظن أننا العرب نعاني من مشكلة عاني منها الكوبيين مثلنا؟ وما هي؟
> عن نفسي أراها أزمة الزعيم الأوحد فالقذافي زعيم ومبارك زعيم وصدام زعيم وملوك الخليج زعماء ولا نرى في المنطقة قزم عربي واحد!


لم يزعم زعيم أنه زعيم ولكننا نحن الذين  زعمناهم فتزعموا البشر . ولم يطلق هذا اللقب على أى ملك أو رئيس لدولة تتمتع بالحرية والديموقراطية . كوبا مشاكلها مثل مشاكل منطقتنا حيث سار الكوبيين خلف الزعيم الأوحد الذى صور لهم أن بيده وحده الخلاص وساعده على ذلك التأمر الأمريكى ضد كوبا الذى دفع كاستروا ورفاقة دفعاً لأعتناق الشيوعية ثم التربع الأبدى على كرسى الحكم . ولكنه استقال وهذه رسالة واضحة لباقة زعماء عالمنا

[QUOTE]17


> - جالست من قبل مدير العلاقات العامة لرئاسة الجمهورية في مكتبه بقصر عابدين .. تحدثت معه بجرأة على الفساد في مصر وكان الرأي العام حينها يتحدث عن عبد الرحمن حافظ وسرقاته هو وعصابة وزارة الاعلام.[/


QUOTE]
مسوح بالكلام !!!




> برأيك لماذا تكسب حديد عز المملوكة لأحمد عز ولا تكسب مثلها الدخيلة المملوكة لعز والحكومة معاً؟ 
> ثم هل تظنهم سيحاكموه علي الاحتكار مثلما حاكموا حيتان سوق الاسمنت؟ أم أنه من الشخصيات التي لا تحاكم؟ .. مثله مثل صاحب العبارة اياها؟


هو لسه فيه شركة اسمها حديد الدخيلة ؟ فيه حديد عز أعزه الله ( كان لى موضوع عن ديون أحمد عز لمصر وكانت وقتها 13 مليار جنيه )أما صاحب العبارة فعبارته عباره



> هل أسمعك تقل آه يا بلد الأن والدي العزيز؟


بلدى أحببتك يا بلدى حباً فى الله وللأبدى . الأوله بلدى والثانيه بلدى والثالثة بلدى والرابعة بلدى والخامسة قلبى وجعنى أ يا بلد
18


> - ما قولك باختصار في الاخوان المسلمين والدي العزيز وما رأيك في مشكلاتهم مع حكومات مصر؟
> وهل تطالب بحزب لهم أم ترفض أم تتوجس خيفة؟


الأخوان المسلمين برنامجهم غير واضح ومتغير حسب الأحوال أما عن مشكلاتهم مع الحكومة فأنا أرى أن الحكومة متعنته معهم وتضيق عليهم .ولا أخشى قيام حزب لهم إذا كان سيأتى بإرادة الشعب على أن يلتزموا بعد ذلك بالشورى والديموقراطيه ويتركوا الحكم  وقت أن يريد الشعب زهابهم وأنا اشك فى هذا وأقول أنهم لو أعتلوا كرسى الحكم فلن يتركوه وقد يكون لدينا طالبان جديدة




> 19- تخيل نفسك أستاذي رئيساً لمصر بضع لحظات .. ماهي أولى اهتماماتك وقراراتك؟


حالياً ضبط الأسعار وتوفير المواد الغذائية .

20


> - لن أطلب منك أن توجه كلمات أو وصوف لعضويات أضع أسمائها .. فقط اختر أسماء تعجبك أو لا تعجبك .. تتفق معها أو تختلف ووجه لها ما تحب أستاذي الحبيب .. ولتكن القائمة طويلة


أكيد سأنسى وسأظلم وما أصعب الأختيار .
من الكبار  دكتور / احمد فنديس وماما زوزو والمهندس عاطف هلال وحبيبى الأستاذ / مصطفى سلام والمستشار سيد عطيه والشاعر يحيى زكريا والكيماوى والدكتور جمال الشربينى ومن باقى الأ جيال  شاعر الرومانسية وصفحات العمر وأحلى كلمة وشعاع من نور وليلة عشق وأمريلد والعزيزة بوكى بوكى وأم احمد وأوشا والقهوجى وفينكر وطبعا اختنا الغالية قلب مصر وابنى العالى احمد صلاح وحسام عمر وأيمن رشدى وعادل عمر والدكتور عمر المرمش وارتحال وصديقى العزيز ابن طيبة وأيمن خطاب وأيمن رشدى ولا أنسى أم البنات وأمة الله وبسمة أمل والصعيدى وبنت شهر يار وطبعاص ابن رشد المصرى وطارق شكرى والفرعون المغرد ومن خير رع وغريب الدار وآمون  وتايجر ومن وأميره والدكتوره نسيبة وعم شندى وأسد ماركو ويراع وأجيبت وسيد يوسف وسيد حسن وزهراء ويراع وسيف ونور وحسام عمروعز الدين وصلادينو وزيزو وزوزو عادل وكايند هاند والأسكندرانى وأنفال وثعلب مصر وأسد وعادل الأسد والأبن سامح عطيه وعبد باشا وأخوه هشام نصاروخالد ابو يوسف وحنين وزهراء ولا أنسى ولا يستطيع أحد أن ينسى بنت مصر ولا طعميه وقيثارة والفنانة لولى وأمير المطر وأميرة والدكتورة نسيبة وصديقى اشرف المملوك وحامل المسك وابو منار وحنين مصر وزهره وليدر والغريبوالأزهرى المصرى وشودى والدكتورة حنان واشرف المجاهد وشعاع من نور وأم الشهيد وفلك 99 وسيف وسيف الدين وسلوى واحمد عدوان وطبعا حمادو و somarye56 وكاسر الأمواج وSHERIFAZ11 وتاج الوقارورفيقة الكفاح رحمة وماهر و علاء زين الدين وابن النيل وشمس النيل ومحمود زايد ومحمد رفيع وريم جهاد ود. جمال مرسى ومحمد نديم ولميس الإمام. كده يارب ما أكون نسيت حد وإذا كنت نسيت يكون غصب عنى وكله بدون ترتيب أو القاب,
اشكرك ابن رشد وسعدت بك ودمت بخير

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

أستاذي الحبيب أنا الأسعد بك دائماً وأبداً.
تقبل خالص آيات احترامي ومحبتي ومودتي.

----------


## زهــــراء

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..


والدي الغالي جداً واستاذي الرائع


أستاذ سيد جعيتم ..



من أطهر القلوب اللي ممكن البني آدم يقابلها في حياته هو قلبك والدي الغالي ..
كلمات حضرتك بتدخل قلوبنا قبل أعيننا لانها خارجة بكل صدق ومحبة ..
الكرسي كان له شكل آخر بجلوسك عليه وماشاء الله الاسئلة صواريخ موّجهة :2: 
ليّ الشرف بوجودي في مكان أمثال والدي الغالي أ سيد موجودين فيه وكلنا بنتعلم الأصالة منهم ..
استمتعت جداً بتحاورك مع الاعضاء ودمعت عيناي في مواضِع حقيقي ربنا يطيل بعمرك ..
الكلمات لن توفيكَ حقك ولكن يشهد الله كم أحبك فيه ياوالدي ..
لكَ مني أرق التحايا وأنبل معاني التقدير والاحترام أبدا ماحييت ..
في حفظ الله ..

----------


## سيد جعيتم

أعتذر لأى أسماء سقطت منى سهواً ومن سقط منى أسمه فأسمه فى قلبى فى المقدمة . دمتم بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> *الوالد الغالي الاستاذ القدير سيد
> وكما كل شئ جميل يمر سريعا
> فقد مر وقتنا مع حضرتك علي كرسي التعارف سريعا
> كنا نتمني وجودك معنا فترة اطول
> للتعرف علي حضرتك عن قرب بصورة اكبر
> اتمني تكون قضيت وقت ممتع بيننا
> دمت بكل خير 
> وتقبل لك خالص تقديري
> 
> *


السيدة الفاضلة / أم احمد
حقيقى كانت جلسة مريحة أستمتعت أنا فيها معكم وسعدت بحوارات الشباب التى تدل على أن شبابنا بخير . اشكرك لأستضافتى وللكرسى المريح بس لو أعرف الطراز ده هولندى ولا مصرى علشان اشتريه . دمت بخير :4:

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> 
> 
> والدي الغالي جداً واستاذي الرائع
> 
> 
> أستاذ سيد جعيتم ..
> 
> 
> ...


أبنتى الغاليه / زهراء
كيف أجد ما أرد به على كلماتك الجميلة والله يا ابنتى أنى أحبك فى الله . دعائى لكى بالنجاح فى حياتك والستر فى الدنيا والأخرة . دمت بخير

----------


## R17E

تحية إجلال و تقدير 
بارك الله فيك والدي العزيز

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> تحية إجلال و تقدير 
> بارك الله فيك والدي العزيز


الأبن الفاضل / يراع
وحشتنا . ارجو أن تكون بخير وصحة وكل عام وأنت بخير .اشكرك

----------


## حسام عمر

*حزين جدا ً*

*اني ملحقتش الموضوع*

*بس الوالد الكريم اكيد كان منور الموضوع*

*واللي مسئلتوش هنا حسأله على الواقع*

*والف الف سلامه عليك والدنا الكريم*

----------


## محمد احمد سعيد

اليك الاسئلة
س1 ما هو لونك المضل 
س2 ما هو اللون الذى تكرهه
س3 ما هو افضل موقع او منتدى زرته

----------

